# Anyone up for another knitalong



## Swedenme

Had many requests for another knitalong so if anyone wants to join in and knitalong with me I will be making a little pinafore /dress 
I will be using 4mm needles and dk yarn which I think is U.S size 6 needles and light worsted yarn , The pinafore knits up as a size 3-6 month , I know a few people had a problem with the onesies sizes so if you think its going to knit up larger maybe go for a smaller size needle . As with my other knitalong patterns the pinafore is very versatile and can become whatever you want it to become , Im going to give you the pattern of a basic pinafore along with some ideas of what you can put on it to make lots of different patterns the choices will be yours to make 
So if anyone is interested please let me know and I'll post the first part of the pattern tomorrow , look forward to seeing lots of pictures of your progress and hopefully you will share any stitch patterns or charts you use , here are some pictures of different ones I've made all from the same basic pattern apart from the pale blue and navy set , I'm showing this one so you can see how the daisy stitch looks around the bottom 
Could I just ask once again that people respect my topic and all the work I put into it to make it a fun friendly knitalong and not post my pattern all in one post , it is entirely up to me how I choose to share my designs 
Go get your yarn and needles , pull up a chair and join in a fun friendly knitalong 
Sonja

Edit this pinafore can also be knit flat so anyone who doesnt knit in the round can also join in


----------



## Fan

I’m in Sonja. Just finished the pinafore am working on, will get it sewn up today then get ready for a new knitalong.
This is so enjoyable thank you so much for doing this.


----------



## pammie1234

I'm in, Sonja! Now to go find some yarn and needles!


----------



## carhans

I'm in also. Thank you for doing this.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Oh I'm in for sure! This is going to be so much fun! Already picked out the yarn (too many choices in my stash) and while waiting for tomorrow will be starting another onsie! You've got me hooked on your patterns; thank goodness my friend has just become a great aunt last week and still awaiting twin girls (great nieces) any day now. I just love knitting baby clothes....well at least your patterns.


----------



## canuckle49

I’m in ! Lovely little set ! Sonja, thank you so much for doing these KAL’s ! ????????


----------



## LEE1313

Perfect for a donation set.
Thanks I will try to keep up.
Thank you for your time and effort !


----------



## Swedenme

I'll say a quick hello and welcome as its getting late here , any preferences please let me know , I'll add a few different stitch patterns tomorrow 
Goodnight


----------



## run4fittness

What a sweet one! No one that size to knit for though. :sm03:


----------



## KJKnitCro

I like these pinafores. I would love to use the lace pattern in the pale yellow one. 

I also would love the link to the video that shows the flower stitch. I've watched it a few times, but had no needles and yarn handy. Now that I am ready to knit along with the video, I can't find it.

After looking again, I found the video I was looking for at: www.amazingknitting.com/p/flowerknittingstitch.html


----------



## NCAknitter

sounds fun


----------



## esseike

Ready!


----------



## chickkie

How much yarn do we need?


----------



## Poledra65

I'm headed down to find yarn now, I think I'll look for two colors and do color work on the bottom like your top one, I love that, how wide a strip of color work did you use, I've got an Alice Starmore book of charts, just need to make sure I don't make it too big.


----------



## Swedenme

Good morning from a beautiful sunny north Yorkshire, very welcome after all the rain we have had 
Today I will be starting off the pattern for the little pinafore , its a very simple pattern that can be as plain or fancy as you want , I will just be giving the basic pattern instructions along with some stitch ideas and tips for what you can do , the rest is up to you , be aware that if you put a full stitch pattern on the pinafore you will have to know how to change the pattern from knitting in the round to knitting flat and keeping in pattern while doing the decreases , I cannot help you with this part if you get stuck so really think about it before starting , you could of course only do the skirt in pattern like I showed in one of my pictures , I will post a link to a site I found that has lots of stitch patterns in the round and the same patterns knit flat its a great little site 
http://www.easytoknit.com/
At the top of the page to the right you will see Knitting in the round lots of stitches you can choose from there , click on next stitch and it will show more pages
You might need to add a couple of stitches to get the right stitch count for the stitch pattern you use , thats ok you can always decrease your stitches back down to 120 before you start tbe bib part


----------



## Swedenme

To begin the pattern you need 4mm needles dk yarn 100g is more than enough , stitch markers , you can use smaller or larger needles depending what size you want , mine makes up at size 3-6 month 

If you just want a plain edge cast on 120 stitches and join in the round 
Round 1 knit 
Round2 purl 
Round 3knit
Round 4 purl 
Round 5 knit 
Round6 purl 
Round 7 knit 
You are now ready to start your skirt pattern , choose your stitch or just plain stocking stitch and work till the skirt measures 8inches finishing on an odd row

To knit flat you need to cast on 60 stitches , knit 7 rows and then start your skirt pattern 

I will post a seperate post for anyone who wants to do the picot edging


----------



## canuckle49

Sonja, are we joining the 120 sets and knitting in the round ? Sorry if this is a stupid question. ????


----------



## Swedenme

KJKnitCro said:


> I like these pinafores. I would love to use the lace pattern in the pale yellow one.
> 
> I also would love the link to the video that shows the flower stitch. I've watched it a few times, but had no needles and yarn handy. Now that I am ready to knit along with the video, I can't find it.
> 
> After looking again, I found the video I was looking for at: www.amazingknitting.com/p/flowerknittingstitch.html


Here are a couple of links 
The pale lemon dress stitch is called traveling vine and can be found at this link its in the round then has a link to knitting the stitch flat 
http://www.easytoknit.com/2018/08/eyelet-lace-34-in-round.html

Glad you found the video as when I tried to post a link for the flowers in a row pattern it was denied as too much promotion


----------



## Swedenme

canuckle49 said:


> Sonja, are we joining the 120 sets and knitting in the round ? Sorry if this is a stupid question. ????


Yes joining in the round


----------



## Swedenme

To do the picot edging 
Cast on 120 stitches join in the round and knit 3 rounds , 
Round 4 *yo, k2tog * repeat to end 
Knit 3 rounds 
Fold and stitch the hem , I found it easier to fold and stitch the hem in place after I had finished round 11 
Round 8 purl 
Round 9knit 
Round 10purl 
Round 11 knit 
You are now ready to start your stitch pattern

Hope this will help you all get started any questions just ask


----------



## Swedenme

chickkie said:


> How much yarn do we need?


100g is more than enough


----------



## Swedenme

Poledra65 said:


> I'm headed down to find yarn now, I think I'll look for two colors and do color work on the bottom like your top one, I love that, how wide a strip of color work did you use, I've got an Alice Starmore book of charts, just need to make sure I don't make it too big.


Its over 11 rounds


----------



## Swedenme

I think I've given you enough information to get you started if not just ask , I'm off to get my breakfast , will look up some charts/graphs to use later on


----------



## canuckle49

Swedenme said:


> Yes joining in the round


Thanks Sonja, I think I will do the picot edging, I have only ever done it at the end rather than the beginning so I hope it works out for me ! 
I know I can always ask you for help, and I appreciate that so much ! 
Sleep time for me now, almost midnight . 
You are the best ! 
????????????????????


----------



## lil rayma

Yea! Here we go. So glad you decided to do this again.


----------



## Swedenme

lil rayma said:


> Yea! Here we go. So glad you decided to do this again.


Glad you can join us , not really much I can do this time apart from sit back and enjoy everyones pictures , hopefully give some some good ideas and help when needed

Sonja
Here is what mine looked like after I sewed up the picot edge


----------



## RosD

I’m in Sonja, I absolutely love your beautiful pinafores. Thank you so much for doing your knitalong and sharing your amazing talent with us. ????


----------



## Swedenme

RosD said:


> I'm in Sonja, I absolutely love your beautiful pinafores. Thank you so much for doing your knitalong and sharing your amazing talent with us. ????


Hello Ros glad you are going to join us , pretty basic pattern this time , not a lot I can really do apart from start everyone off and wait till they have got the skirt part done , I have given 2 different choices of the beginning either just a garter stitch or the picot edge , also gave a link to lots of stitches knit in the round so plenty of choices 
Im just about to post some charts to give people the choice of knitting a motif if thats what they want to do


----------



## Swedenme

Here are a couple of charts that I've saved over the years that can be used round the bottom of the skirt


----------



## SallyJ

Hello Sonja, I'm in again for this one! Will start later in the day as today is a "girls day" with my friends.


----------



## Salkas7

Yes, please count me one!


----------



## justjackie

I have not joined in on one of these before but this pinafore is beaut so I'd like to give it a try.


----------



## Swedenme

SallyJ said:


> Hello Sonja, I'm in again for this one! Will start later in the day as today is a "girls day" with my friends.


Hello Sally glad you could join us again , look forward to seeing some pictures , enjoy your girls day


----------



## cindygecko

Perfect timing! Just looking for a new project! Thanks for offering this knit along!


----------



## knitnut1939

I only ever saw the first part - cast on 20 sts - etc. of the romper. I have that much done and waiting. Please PM me where I can find the remainder. Thanks Barb


----------



## charlie

I am in. I love your knitalong. How much wool will I need for the knitalong?


----------



## Ellisen2

Thanks, Sonja, for gifting us another lovely KAL. Love these little dresses. I'm in, but traveling. Will catch up afterward.


----------



## lsdlong

Just found his today so
Yes yes yes... but I'm going to be without internet for a bit after next week so I may be late with checking in.


----------



## Swedenme

justjackie said:


> I have not joined in on one of these before but this pinafore is beaut so I'd like to give it a try.


Hello Jackie just follow along and hopefully show pictures of your progress , what yarn and stitch you decide to do , we all love seeing pictures and getting new ideas , any questions just ask I'll get back to you as soon as possible ????
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme

knitnut1939 said:


> I only ever saw the first part - cast on 20 sts - etc. of the romper. I have that much done and waiting. Please PM me where I can find the remainder. Thanks Barb


Sent you a pm


----------



## Gweniepooh

Sonja, my #6 US needles are in use right now; any reason I can't begin using DPNs to start off since I can still join in the round with them?


----------



## Swedenme

charlie said:


> I am in. I love your knitalong. How much wool will I need for the knitalong?


I use a 100g ball and have plenty left , this is what I had left after making the lemon one , I've saw a cute knotted headband that i might make with whats left or easily enough for a pair of matching booties


----------



## Swedenme

Gweniepooh said:


> Sonja, my #6 US needles are in use right now; any reason I can't begin using DPNs to start off since I can still join in the round with them?


No reason at all , I should have said circular or dpns in the instructions , can you tell I have know one to talk knitting to apart from myself , I just automatically think you can read my mind ????although since I cannot use dpns at all dont think I would have thought to add them to the instructions


----------



## Gweniepooh

WOOHOO....I can start then! Thanks. I WILL switch to circular later but want to start off with the group.



Swedenme said:


> No reason at all , I should have said circular or dpns in the instructions , can you tell I have know one to talk knitting to apart from myself , I just automatically think you can read my mind ????although since I cannot use dpns at all dont think I would have thought to add them to the instructions


----------



## CherylH

Oh yes! I have maybe six wips that need finishing but I am very anxious to make one of these. They are just too cute!!


----------



## keasterson

I’m in!!! Thanks so much!!!


----------



## Swedenme

This is what your pinafores should start looking like once you get going


----------



## sunshine2456

I'm in


----------



## emandfaythe

beautiful pinafores. i'd love to knitalong but id need 18 month pattern and im not knowledgeable enough to know how to make larger from 3-6 mo. but thank you. have fun!



Swedenme said:


> Had many requests for another knitalong so if anyone wants to join in and knitalong with me I will be making a little pinafore /dress
> I will be using 4mm needles and dk yarn which I think is U.S size 6 needles and light worsted yarn , The pinafore knits up as a size 3-6 month , I know a few people had a problem with the onesies sizes so if you think its going to knit up larger maybe go for a smaller size needle . As with my other knitalong patterns the pinafore is very versatile and can become whatever you want it to become , Im going to give you the pattern of a basic pinafore along with some ideas of what you can put on it to make lots of different patterns the choices will be yours to make
> So if anyone is interested please let me know and I'll post the first part of the pattern tomorrow , look forward to seeing lots of pictures of your progress and hopefully you will share any stitch patterns or charts you use , here are some pictures of different ones I've made all from the same basic pattern apart from the pale blue and navy set , I'm showing this one so you can see how the daisy stitch looks around the bottom
> Could I just ask once again that people respect my topic and all the work I put into it to make it a fun friendly knitalong and not post my pattern all in one post , it is entirely up to me how I choose to share my designs
> Go get your yarn and needles , pull up a chair and join in a fun friendly knitalong
> Sonja
> 
> Edit this pinafore can also be knit flat so anyone who doesnt knit in the round can also join in


----------



## hazelroselooms

I've got a lot going just now but am still working on the onsie, will get it done eventually, love the pattern. But I'll also knit the little dress. Your KALS are such fun!


----------



## Irene Kidney

Yes will probably join in, loved the onesie challenge. Love the little cardigan so perhaps after?!


----------



## Mohorgan

I would love to join and knit! Thanks!!!


----------



## suzhuz

I would love to KAL on this one....just have to finish a dolly dress and choose yarn.


----------



## Gweniepooh

I'm working on the picot edging and see it says : 

"Round 4 *yo, k2tog * repeat to end 
Knit 3 rounds 
Fold and stitch the hem ,"

When it says to "fold and stitch the hem" I'm not sure what you mean to do. Am I stitching with a needle & thread or what. I'm probably over thinking once again.


----------



## kerriwg

Just saw this today. Love your KALs. Thank you for sharing and giving!


----------



## ptspraker

Your pinafores are sooo cute. I want to make one.


----------



## pendergrass

Interested


----------



## pendergrass

Interested


----------



## Swedenme

Gweniepooh said:


> I'm working on the picot edging and see it says :
> 
> "Round 4 *yo, k2tog * repeat to end
> Knit 3 rounds
> Fold and stitch the hem ,"
> 
> When it says to "fold and stitch the hem" I'm not sure what you mean to do. Am I stitching with a needle & thread or what. I'm probably over thinking once again.


There are 2 ways to do it Gwen , after you have knit the last 3 rounds you can fold the hem and pick up 1 stitch from your cast on edge onto your left needle and knit it together with the first live stitch on your needle and continue like that till the end or like I do just take a long piece of your yarn and a needle fold the hem and sew the cast on stitches together with a back loop from the row showing right were you have folded the hem , I pin the hem into place and just sew I find it easier to do , here is a close up picture, these loops circled are what i sew into , hope this helps

You dont have to sew the picot edge now you could do it when you are all finished knitting , I just put the instructions there so I didnt forget later on


----------



## Swedenme

kerriwg said:


> Just saw this today. Love your KALs. Thank you for sharing and giving!


You are welcome , any questions just ask


----------



## Swedenme

emandfaythe said:


> beautiful pinafores. i'd love to knitalong but id need 18 month pattern and im not knowledgeable enough to know how to make larger from 3-6 mo. but thank you. have fun!


Sorry I cant help you there , as 3-6 months is the biggest I've knit ,


----------



## Poledra65

Swedenme said:


> Its over 11 rounds


Awesome! Thanks.


----------



## Poledra65

Swedenme said:


> Sorry I cant help you there , as 3-6 months is the biggest I've knit ,


You'd probably have to go to a worsted weight and a size 8 needle to get the right gauge/size, using DK would be too loose. Now you've got me wondering, maybe I'll do a swatch later and see, fence needs finishing first.


----------



## Swedenme

Poledra65 said:


> You'd probably have to go to a worsted weight and a size 8 needle to get the right gauge/size, using DK would be too loose. Now you've got me wondering, maybe I'll do a swatch later and see, fence needs finishing first.


Ive been wondering about it too, maybe add another 10 stitches to the pattern and a bit extra length to skirt wouldnt be hard to figure out , just finding the time


----------



## Gweniepooh

Thank you Sonja; it makes sense now. (re: folding the hem)


Swedenme said:


> There are 2 ways to do it Gwen , after you have knit the last 3 rounds you can fold the hem and pick up 1 stitch from your cast on edge onto your left needle and knit it together with the first live stitch on your needle and continue like that till the end or like I do just take a long piece of your yarn and a needle fold the hem and sew the cast on stitches together with a back loop from the row showing right were you have folded the hem , I pin the hem into place and just sew I find it easier to do , here is a close up picture, these loops circled are what i sew into , hope this helps
> 
> You dont have to sew the picot edge now you could do it when you are all finished knitting , I just put the instructions there so I didnt forget later on


----------



## saxen

I would like to do this too


----------



## lsdlong

Swedenme said:


> I use a 100g ball and have plenty left , this is what I had left after making the lemon one , I've saw a cute knotted headband that i might make with whats left or easily enough for a pair of matching booties


Can you share name of yarn your using?


----------



## SEA

Sounds fun. I am in/

SEA


----------



## nurseninja

Would love to try this! I Love your work!
:sm09:


----------



## Yaya579

Sounds wonderful, count me in!


----------



## sidlee

I'm in, too! Looking forward to it....


----------



## momtat

My daughter is having a little girl in September, I'm in. Thanks for hosting!!!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Grrrrr. ...was on row 8 and dropped a slew of stitches off the dpns......have ordered another US 6 needle for my interchangables & should have by Wed. ????????and will start again then. In the meantime will try to finish up 2nd onsie that my current #6 are in use for....I WILL be back!


----------



## Swedenme

Welcome to all the newcomers hope you join in the fun and show the progress of your pinafore as you go along 
Any questions please just ask 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme

lsdlong said:


> Can you share name of yarn your using?


The yarn I'm using doesnt really have a name apart from DK yarn , I just picked it up from our local Aldi shop here in the uk , it was reasonably priced and easy to knit with . No splitting or knots


----------



## Swedenme

Gweniepooh said:


> Grrrrr. ...was on row 8 and dropped a slew of stitches off the dpns......have ordered another US 6 needle for my interchangables & should have by Wed. ????????and will start again then. In the meantime will try to finish up 2nd onsie that my current #6 are in use for....I WILL be back!


Sorry to hear that Gwen , look forward to seeing your 2nd onesie when finished , I need to get back to the top down one I'm making


----------



## lsdlong

Ok thanks any way. I was just curious. I'll see what's in my stash so I can start later today or tomorrow. 
Wondering if I should drop down a needle size since my onesie was on the larger end.


----------



## ramram0003

Beautiful pieces.


----------



## julietinboots

Ok. Gonna get started this afternoon.


----------



## iranurse

I would love to come along on this journey


----------



## Fan

Thank you for the charts Sonja, they will be very handy for future projects.
I am doing my dress on straight needles so will be in two parts with 60 stitches cast on each, using a pretty lavender/blue variegated yarn.


----------



## PriscillaWalker

Thank you for the invitation. I would love to join you. I like the turquoise one and also the blue one. Will you be doing the matching cardigans in the future?


----------



## PriscillaWalker

Thank you for the invitation. I would love to join you. I like the turquoise one and also the blue one. Will you be doing the matching cardigans in the future?


----------



## joyfulstitch

Sign me up!!!!


----------



## joyfulstitch

Sign me up!!!!


----------



## Poledra65

Swedenme said:


> Ive been wondering about it too, maybe add another 10 stitches to the pattern and a bit extra length to skirt wouldnt be hard to figure out , just finding the time


That would work too, just a matter of getting the decreases and increases right, hmm, if I have time this week, I may play with it, see what you've done Sonja? now I'm playing with baby clothes, like socks and stuff weren't enough. :sm23:


----------



## Nina Weddle Tullis

It looks a little too complicated for my skills.
I love the pattern though.


----------



## Nina Weddle Tullis

Dup


----------



## pacer

Sonja you are amazing. I will read along for now. Maybe I will get to try doing one of your KALs while I am on vacation this summer.


----------



## alfief

I am in. Thank you so much.


----------



## julietinboots

julietinboots said:


> Ok. Gonna get started this afternoon.


Progress so far. Picot hem and one pattern repeat. Hands need a break.


----------



## glnwhi

No little girls but love your knit-a-longs so I'll save it and try it later.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Love the yarn you are using julietinboots. Can you tell us what it is?


julietinboots said:


> Progress so far. Picot hem and one pattern repeat. Hands need a break.


----------



## Eilene

Sonja...... I would love to be in your KAL I just had 2 more Great Granddaughters in Feb. & March this will be great. Thank you!!!!!


----------



## KJKnitCro

Thanks Sonja for all the resources at Easytoknit.com. I've been researching tonight, trying to decide what lace pattern I'll use.

I'll get started soon. I really need to learn how to download my pictures onto a stick so I can begin showing my WIP again. You are so right. We all like to see pictures.


----------



## julietinboots

Gweniepooh said:


> Love the yarn you are using julietinboots. Can you tell us what it is?[/quote
> ]
> Thanks. The yarn is Lion Brand Ice Cream Sprinkles. 1 ball I had left from a shawl.


----------



## Fan

After a trip to frog pond I got my maths right and here is my WIP on pinafore, will be using the buttons for straps.


----------



## nanna caz

Fan said:


> After a trip to frog pond I got my maths right and here is my WIP on pinafore, will be using the buttons for straps.


Beautiful! What stitch pattern are you using?


----------



## vreinholde

Love reading your KAL . Thanks for doing that . I want to look up some yarn from starch and knit along too....


----------



## Poledra65

julietinboots said:


> Progress so far. Picot hem and one pattern repeat. Hands need a break.


Oooh, I LOVE your yarn choice!!


----------



## Poledra65

Fan said:


> After a trip to frog pond I got my maths right and here is my WIP on pinafore, will be using the buttons for straps.


Looking good Fan! The buttons are perfect. :sm24:


----------



## Fan

nanna caz said:


> Beautiful! What stitch pattern are you using?


Thanks It is a very simple wavy stitch 6 rows. Am using straight needles so halved the 120. 
18 stitches. I have 60 stitches altogether so began and ended with 3.
Row 1 k3, k2 tog x3, yo, k1, x3 across to last 3 , k3
Row 2 purl
Row 3 knit
Row 4 purl
Rows 5 and 6 knit.


----------



## Fan

Poledra65 said:


> Looking good Fan! The buttons are perfect. :sm24:


Thank you, I am loving the yarn colours. Might take a trip and buy some more to make a sweater for myself with it.


----------



## Poledra65

Fan said:


> Thank you, I am loving the yarn colours. Might take a trip and buy some more to make a sweater for myself with it.


 :sm24: Not a bad idea.


----------



## Fan

Poledra65 said:


> :sm24: Not a bad idea.


Yep, I have a wardrobe with plenty of sweaters but purple is a favourite colour along with blue, this yarn has both with a charcoal grey also. 
You know how it works, a room full of clothing but nothing to wear lol!


----------



## Swedenme

Nina Weddle Tullis said:


> It looks a little too complicated for my skills.
> I love the pattern though.


I'm just giving the instructions for the basic pinafore , it can be as plain or as complicated as you want to make it , if you can knit a row purl a row you can make this pinafore its as simple as that 
All you have to do for the skirt is cast on 120 sts , do a garter stitch edge of 7 rounds , then to make it easy just plain stockingnette stitch till work measures roughly 8 inches or a bit longer if you want its up to you


----------



## Swedenme

pacer said:


> Sonja you are amazing. I will read along for now. Maybe I will get to try doing one of your KALs while I am on vacation this summer.


Thank you and if you have any questions on any of them just ask , hope you have a great time at the weekend and looking forward to seeing pictures


----------



## Swedenme

julietinboots said:


> Progress so far. Picot hem and one pattern repeat. Hands need a break.


Its looking beautiful , the yarn you are using is gorgeous such pretty colours , I can see I'm going to have serious yarn envy again this knitalong ????


----------



## Swedenme

Eilene said:


> Sonja...... I would love to be in your KAL I just had 2 more Great Granddaughters in Feb. & March this will be great. Thank you!!!!!


Welcome Eilene


----------



## Swedenme

KJKnitCro said:


> Thanks Sonja for all the resources at Easytoknit.com. I've been researching tonight, trying to decide what lace pattern I'll use.
> 
> I'll get started soon. I really need to learn how to download my pictures onto a stick so I can begin showing my WIP again. You are so right. We all like to see pictures.


Its a great site , especially useful with all the lovely stitch patterns in the round or knit flat , hope you can figure out a way to show your work


----------



## Swedenme

Fan said:


> After a trip to frog pond I got my maths right and here is my WIP on pinafore, will be using the buttons for straps.


Sorry about the trip to the frog pond Fan , its looking good now you are back on track


----------



## Poledra65

Fan said:


> Yep, I have a wardrobe with plenty of sweaters but purple is a favourite colour along with blue, this yarn has both with a charcoal grey also.
> You know how it works, a room full of clothing but nothing to wear lol!


 :sm04:


----------



## Swedenme

Not going to give any instructions today as I thought you all will be busy either just starting or getting on with the skirt part so will wait till tomorrow to start the bib part 
Would just like to say that the 8 inches for the skirt part is just a guide if you would like to make it longer that is your choice , I've made the one I'm working on now 9 inches long

Here is the link for the staggered eyelet pattern I used 
http://www.easytoknit.com/2018/07/eyelet-lace-26-in-round.html

And a link to the motif I have used at the bottom of my skirt 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/leif-hat


----------



## Fan

Sonja that website is fantastic with all the different patterns to choose from.
I have an old Readers Digest book of Needlecrafts, and found the pattern am using in there, it has many of the same as the website. 
Am really enjoying trying out new stitch’s, you have inspired me onto doing so instead of plain stocking stitch.
I am a supporter of our local hospice too, so these garments will be donated to their fund raising store. It is such a good, very much needed place of care.


----------



## Anrobertsn

Thank you for including me! I am in FL at our daughter’s but will be home later on Monday. Am sure I have supplies at home so can start! 
Looking forward to trying this project! Ann


----------



## Bonnie7591

julietinboots said:


> Progress so far. Picot hem and one pattern repeat. Hands need a break.[/
> 
> That's really pretty


----------



## Bonnie7591

Fan said:


> After a trip to frog pond I got my maths right and here is my WIP on pinafore, will be using the buttons for straps.


So pretty Fan, I love the color.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Sonja, thanks for the link to the stitch library, that’s great.
When I get my current WIP done I’m going to do one of these. Thanks.


----------



## nanna caz

Fan said:


> Thanks It is a very simple wavy stitch 6 rows. Am using straight needles so halved the 120.
> 18 stitches. I have 60 stitches altogether so began and ended with 3.
> Row 1 k3, k2 tog x3, yo, k1, x3 across to last 3 , k3
> Row 2 purl
> Row 3 knit
> Row 4 purl
> Rows 5 and 6 knit.


Thank you. It looks lovely. I only knit with straight needles too so when I start this KAL I'll cast on 60 stitches. I still haven't finished the last KAL as I am trying to knit a blanket for my granddaughter for her 3rd birthday.


----------



## cindygecko

Very pretty fan now I want to start all over again! And I have my right inches knitted, and a crocheted edging done already!


----------



## Swedenme

Fan said:


> Sonja that website is fantastic with all the different patterns to choose from.
> I have an old Readers Digest book of Needlecrafts, and found the pattern am using in there, it has many of the same as the website.
> Am really enjoying trying out new stitch's, you have inspired me onto doing so instead of plain stocking stitch.
> I am a supporter of our local hospice too, so these garments will be donated to their fund raising store. It is such a good, very much needed place of care.


Thanks Fan it is a good site ,glad I've inspired you to try some different stitches ,its amazing how the same pattern can look so different with just a simple change, All the different onesies have shown that , I'm really looking forward to seeing how all the pinafores turn out


----------



## Swedenme

Anrobertsn said:


> Thank you for including me! I am in FL at our daughter's but will be home later on Monday. Am sure I have supplies at home so can start!
> Looking forward to trying this project! Ann


Welcome Anne , glad you will be joining us


----------



## Swedenme

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sonja, thanks for the link to the stitch library, that's great.
> When I get my current WIP done I'm going to do one of these. Thanks.


You are welcome Bonnie


----------



## RosD

I love what everyone is doing with their pinafores. I’ve included a photo of my first one, I only have a few rows to do before it’s long enough, so I have started another one. The mauve one has a sparkly thread through it. I’ve also crocheted a picot edge on the hem. The stitch pattern is Fancy Rib.


----------



## SallyJ

What length circular needle is best for this pinafore?


----------



## Maryanneed

These are really sweet. Love all the patterns and the creative KPers.


----------



## Swedenme

SallyJ said:


> What length circular needle is best for this pinafore?


I would use the same size you used for the onesie knit in the round


----------



## SallyJ

RosD said:


> I love what everyone is doing with their pinafores. I've included a photo of my first one, I only have a few rows to do before it's long enough, so I have started another one. The mauve one has a sparkly thread through it. I've also crocheted a picot edge on the hem. The stitch pattern is Fancy Rib.


Very pretty pattern and color. Which stitch are you using?


----------



## SallyJ

Swedenme said:


> I would use the same size you used for the onesie knit in the round


Thank you.  I've started on it this morning.


----------



## Swedenme

RosD said:


> I love what everyone is doing with their pinafores. I've included a photo of my first one, I only have a few rows to do before it's long enough, so I have started another one. The mauve one has a sparkly thread through it. I've also crocheted a picot edge on the hem. The stitch pattern is Fancy Rib.


I love this one Ros , you can really see the little sparkly flecks , I ve got a cardigan half knit in what looked like a lovely soft yarn with a raspberry to lilac colourway with a silvery fleck in it , only problem is now its half knit I can see a lot more silver than a little fleck here and there


----------



## Bonnie7591

RosD said:


> I love what everyone is doing with their pinafores. I've included a photo of my first one, I only have a few rows to do before it's long enough, so I have started another one. The mauve one has a sparkly thread through it. I've also crocheted a picot edge on the hem. The stitch pattern is Fancy Rib.


Very pretty, some little girl is going to look great


----------



## julietinboots

Very pretty Fan. Loving the color and pattern stitch you chose.


----------



## chickkie

My first attempt also hit the frog pond so I’m going to restart today. Do a provisional cast on over a cable needle and then the joining for the picot hem is very easy.


----------



## Anrobertsn

How do I access the information to knit along? This is my first on KP. 
Thanks.


----------



## chickkie

Anrobertsn said:


> How do I access the information to knit along? This is my first on KP.
> Thanks.


Read the complete thread.


----------



## Anrobertsn

I did find it as I kept looking. Thanks! On the way home from FL now. Really want to get started!
Ann


----------



## Fan

julietinboots said:


> Progress so far. Picot hem and one pattern repeat. Hands need a break.


I like that very much too. Thank you re my effort on here. It is so much fun to join in with this knitalong.


----------



## Fan

cindygecko said:


> Very pretty fan now I want to start all over again! And I have my right inches knitted, and a crocheted edging done already!


Thank you. I know what you mean seeing all the different ways it can be done. I think I will do a crochet picot edging too. 
Next one I do will try knitting the picot edge. 
A KP friend in PA just sent me a pack of lots of cool buttons for children's projects so have lots in mind to enjoy doing.


----------



## Fan

Bonnie7591 said:


> So pretty Fan, I love the color.


Thank you Bonnie, it is a gorgeous colour combo. Want to buy more and make myself a sweater.


----------



## Swedenme

Anrobertsn said:


> How do I access the information to knit along? This is my first on KP.
> Thanks.


The first set of instructions start at the top of page 2 or read on and you will find how I did my picot edge if you want to try that on your pinafore, just read along from there and you will come to the second lot of instructions that I will post in the morning , I have also posted a link to a site were you can access lots of different knitting stitch patterns knit in the round or flat a good source if you want to add a different stitch pattern to the pinafore , there are also a few charts that you might want to use , the choice is entirely yours , already seeing the beginning of some wonderful 
pinafores
Sonja


----------



## grammy27

I would like to join in!


----------



## Swedenme

grammy27 said:


> I would like to join in!


Welcome , you will find the first part on page 2 , you can either start with a plain garter stitch edge or the picot edge ive done ,


----------



## Swedenme

2ND INSTRUCTIONS 

Sorry not shouting just thought I would put a headline up to let you know instructions for the front bib part are here 
Firstly if anyone is interested I have made the skirt of my latest pinafore 9 inches long and I'm liking that length a lot more than 8 inches , if you want to make your skirt longer now is the time to do it before starting the top part , my thinking is that as the little one grows this little pinafore can go from a dress to a tunic to a top 

So when you finish your skirt part ending on an odd row if you are doing a stitch pattern in the round or with the front facing if you are knitting flat( ready to do a purl row ) , its time to seperate the front from the back to do the bib part , it will be 60 sts for the front bib and 60 sts left for the back 

Front bib working on 60 stitches and knitting flat , turn work ready to purl a row 
Row 1 k6 , purl to the last 6 stitches k6 
Row 2 k6, sl1 k1 psso, knit to last 8 sts , k2tog, k6 
Repeat these 2 rows till you have 40 sts left , ending with a purl row 

Knit 10 rows ( garter stitch ) with a buttonhole row on row 7 k3, k2tog, yo, knit till last 5 sts yo, k2tog, k3 
Cast off after you have knit the 10 rows 

psso = pass slipped stitch over

If you decide to continue in a pattern stitch which befuddled my brain ???? you will have to change to knitting it flat plus remember to keep in pattern while doing the decreases


----------



## Fan

I seem to have run into a problem which I hope will resolve once I sew the sides up, it has skewed to one side which looks a bit weird right now.
In other words one side is straight but other side is on a slant. Still forging ahead with it anyway.


----------



## Swedenme

Fan said:


> I seem to have run into a problem which I hope will resolve once I sew the sides up, it has skewed to one side which looks a bit weird right now.
> In other words one side is straight but other side is on a slant. Still forging ahead with it anyway.


Hope your problem sort itself out , 
Was beginning to think I was talking to myself , hoping lots of pictures of peoples wip will start showing up soon as its always nice to see what people have decided to do ????


----------



## Swedenme

Im thinking of making a pair of booties to go with my pinafore not sure which pattern to use , I've figured out both from pictures from pinterest both are free patterns but in Russian but were easy to figure out from the pictures ,
Anyone who has joined in the knitalong , knitting the pinafore and interested in the bootie patterns let me know


----------



## lil rayma

Swedenme said:


> Im thinking of making a pair of booties to go with my pinafore not sure which pattern to use , I've figured out both from pictures from pinterest both are free patterns but in Russian but were easy to figure out from the pictures ,
> Anyone who has joined in the knitalong , knitting the pinafore and interested in the bootie patterns let me know


I'm letting you know........I would love the bootie patterns. Thank you, again, for all your time and work on the KALs. You are definitely not talking to yourself. Just look at all the pages with responses from interested knitters. As for pictures, it seems that we are too busy knitting! LOL.


----------



## DeniseCM

Swedenme said:


> Im thinking of making a pair of booties to go with my pinafore not sure which pattern to use , I've figured out both from pictures from pinterest both are free patterns but in Russian but were easy to figure out from the pictures ,
> Anyone who has joined in the knitalong , knitting the pinafore and interested in the bootie patterns let me know


Yes, In on the KAL and yes please may I have the bootie patterns. Thank you.


----------



## cindygecko

Here's where I'm at.... I did mine 9 inches in length.


----------



## Swedenme

cindygecko said:


> Here's where I'm at.... I did mine 9 inches in length.


It looks great I love what you did to the bottom


----------



## RosD

Swedenme said:


> Im thinking of making a pair of booties to go with my pinafore not sure which pattern to use , I've figured out both from pictures from pinterest both are free patterns but in Russian but were easy to figure out from the pictures ,
> Anyone who has joined in the knitalong , knitting the pinafore and interested in the bootie patterns let me know


Yes please Sonja, I am definitely interested in the bootie patterns.
This is where I'm up to on my first pinafore, I am absolutely loving your beautiful pattern!!! Thank you so much for sharing Sonja.


----------



## RosD

Swedenme said:


> 2ND INSTRUCTIONS
> 
> Sorry not shouting just thought I would put a headline up to let you know instructions for the front bib part are here
> Firstly if anyone is interested I have made the skirt of my latest pinafore 9 inches long and I'm liking that length a lot more than 8 inches , if you want to make your skirt longer now is the time to do it before starting the top part , my thinking is that as the little one grows this little pinafore can go from a dress to a tunic to a top
> 
> So when you finish your skirt part ending on an odd row if you are doing a stitch pattern in the round or with the front facing if you are knitting flat( ready to do a purl row ) , its time to seperate the front from the back to do the bib part , it will be 60 sts for the front bib and 60 sts left for the back
> 
> Front bib working on 60 stitches and knitting flat , turn work ready to purl a row
> Row 1 k6 , purl to the last 6 stitches k6
> Row 2 k6, sl1 k1 psso, knit to last 8 sts , k2tog, k6
> Repeat these 2 rows till you have 40 sts left , ending with a purl row
> 
> Knit 10 rows ( garter stitch ) with a buttonhole row on row 7 k3, k2tog, yo, knit till last 5 sts yo, k2tog, k3
> Cast off after you have knit the 10 rows
> 
> psso = pass slipped stitch over
> 
> If you decide to continue in a pattern stitch which befuddled my brain ???? you will have to change to knitting it flat plus remember to keep in pattern while doing the decreases


It's beautiful Sonja!!


----------



## Ellisen2

I've chosen my yarn: Sunseeker cotton sparkly turquoise, yellow/green, grey, and am starting right now! Thank you for sharing your talents with us. Love this pinafore. Please, I would like the pattern for the dark pink booties. Thanks.


----------



## Ellisen2

Lovely knitting. Looks complicated. Beautiful!


----------



## Ellisen2

Gorgeous! Love it, Sonja.


----------



## Swedenme

RosD said:


> Yes please Sonja, I am definitely interested in the bootie patterns.
> This is where I'm up to on my first pinafore, I am absolutely loving your beautiful pattern!!! Thank you so much for sharing Sonja.


Its beautiful Ros , gorgeous colour , I'll knit up the pale pink one again to make sure I've got it right as I've only knit it the once, the cerise colour I've done a few times also made a smaller version as some said it was knitting up large


----------



## Swedenme

RosD said:


> It's beautiful Sonja!!


Thank you Ros


----------



## Swedenme

Ellisen2 said:


> I've chosen my yarn: Sunseeker cotton sparkly turquoise, yellow/green, grey, and am starting right now! Thank you for sharing your talents with us. Love this pinafore. Please, I would like the pattern for the dark pink booties. Thanks.


Sounds lovely I look forward to seeing pictures, and you are very welcome , its my way of giving back , Ive made friends with some wonderful friendly kpers and genuinely enjoy this site


----------



## Swedenme

Ellisen2 said:


> Gorgeous! Love it, Sonja.


Thank you


----------



## RosD

SallyJ said:


> Very pretty pattern and color. Which stitch are you using?


Thank you Sally, it's called Fancy Rib. I've included the stitch pattern for knitting in the round. If you want the stitch pattern for knitting flat, let me know and I will add it here for you.


----------



## RosD

Swedenme said:


> Its beautiful Ros , gorgeous colour , I'll knit up the pale pink one again to make sure I've got it right as I've only knit it the once, the cerise colour I've done a few times also made a smaller version as some said it was knitting up large


Thanks so much Sonja, I really love your travelling vine too!!!


----------



## RosD

Bonnie7591 said:


> Very pretty, some little girl is going to look great


Thank you so much Bonnie.


----------



## chickkie

Thank you for the second set of instructions. I am only at 4 inches on the skirt now so am behind most of you. Yes, please include the booties. I prefer the dark pink ones.


----------



## Swedenme

chickkie said:


> Thank you for the second set of instructions. I am only at 4 inches on the skirt now so am behind most of you. Yes, please include the booties. I prefer the dark pink ones.


It is looking gorgeous , what a beautiful rich colour


----------



## Poledra65

Swedenme said:


> 2ND INSTRUCTIONS
> 
> Sorry not shouting just thought I would put a headline up to let you know instructions for the front bib part are here
> Firstly if anyone is interested I have made the skirt of my latest pinafore 9 inches long and I'm liking that length a lot more than 8 inches , if you want to make your skirt longer now is the time to do it before starting the top part , my thinking is that as the little one grows this little pinafore can go from a dress to a tunic to a top
> 
> So when you finish your skirt part ending on an odd row if you are doing a stitch pattern in the round or with the front facing if you are knitting flat( ready to do a purl row ) , its time to seperate the front from the back to do the bib part , it will be 60 sts for the front bib and 60 sts left for the back
> 
> Front bib working on 60 stitches and knitting flat , turn work ready to purl a row
> Row 1 k6 , purl to the last 6 stitches k6
> Row 2 k6, sl1 k1 psso, knit to last 8 sts , k2tog, k6
> Repeat these 2 rows till you have 40 sts left , ending with a purl row
> 
> Knit 10 rows ( garter stitch ) with a buttonhole row on row 7 k3, k2tog, yo, knit till last 5 sts yo, k2tog, k3
> Cast off after you have knit the 10 rows
> 
> psso = pass slipped stitch over
> 
> If you decide to continue in a pattern stitch which befuddled my brain ???? you will have to change to knitting it flat plus remember to keep in pattern while doing the decreases


Whoohoo!! I'm a little behind, but catching up fast. :sm04: 
Oh yes, booties please! Either or both, they're both too cute.


----------



## Poledra65

cindygecko said:


> Here's where I'm at.... I did mine 9 inches in length.


So pretty!


----------



## Poledra65

RosD said:


> Yes please Sonja, I am definitely interested in the bootie patterns.
> This is where I'm up to on my first pinafore, I am absolutely loving your beautiful pattern!!! Thank you so much for sharing Sonja.


Very pretty, love the patterning.


----------



## Poledra65

chickkie said:


> Thank you for the second set of instructions. I am only at 4 inches on the skirt now so am behind most of you. Yes, please include the booties. I prefer the dark pink ones.


Stunning color!


----------



## peacefulknitter

Hi Sonja, just discovered you are doing a 3rd KAL, will follow and try to schedule in. My niece’s twins were born June 10th, will be coming home soon (boy and girl). Love your work and the time you devote to these KALs is so appreciated. Hope you and your husband are doing well.


----------



## Swedenme

peacefulknitter said:


> Hi Sonja, just discovered you are doing a 3rd KAL, will follow and try to schedule in. My niece's twins were born June 10th, will be coming home soon (boy and girl). Love your work and the time you devote to these KALs is so appreciated. Hope you and your husband are doing well.


Congratulations on the new members to the family ,a bit early I think if I remember right,

Husband has had another visit in the hospital , he blacked out coming down the stairs , luckily apart from a lump on his head that is now quite colourful he didnt break anything, they kept him in overnight strapped to a heart monitor but he got to come home earlier today and is now fast asleep on the couch ,


----------



## Fan

RosD said:


> Thank you Sally, it's called Fancy Rib. I've included the stitch pattern for knitting in the round. If you want the stitch pattern for knitting flat, let me know and I will add it here for you.


Thank you very much for this, would love it in the flat style please. Love your pinafore colour and pattern.


----------



## Poledra65

Just started the color work.


----------



## Swedenme

Poledra65 said:


> Just started the color work.


Looking forward to seeing what you have come up with


----------



## Poledra65

Swedenme said:


> Looking forward to seeing what you have come up with


I'm using a Finnish chart that looks like flowers, so it's going to be interesting to see it develop.
I took a photo in black and white of my yarns and there was quite a bit of difference in shade, so hopefully they'll work well together despite the grey being light.


----------



## Bobglory

I’m in but will be starting late (big surprise lol). I have to finish the onesie first.


----------



## Bobglory

I’m in but will be starting late (big surprise lol). I have to finish the onesie first.


----------



## peacefulknitter

Swedenme said:


> Congratulations on the new members to the family ,a bit early I think if I remember right,
> 
> Husband has had another visit in the hospital , he blacked out coming down the stairs , luckily apart from a lump on his head that is now quite colourful he didnt break anything, they kept him in overnight strapped to a heart monitor but he got to come home earlier today and is now fast asleep on the couch ,


You are correct Sonja, the twins were expected July 28th...they area nice weight though, 4lbs11oz (girl) and 4lbs 6oz (boy).
Glad your husband's medical incident wasn't more serious than it was and he continues to hold steady. Please take care of yourself also.
Look forward to following your 3rd KAL and start on it sometime soon.


----------



## julietinboots

chickkie said:


> Thank you for the second set of instructions. I am only at 4 inches on the skirt now so am behind most of you. Yes, please include the booties. I prefer the dark pink ones.


That is looking so lacy. Gonna make a beautiful little dress.


----------



## Fan

Here is mine, not too happy with the shape but blocking might improve it hopefully. Placed the buttons to show how it will look when finished, crocheted the picot edge.


----------



## pammie1234

momtat said:


> My daughter is having a little girl in September, I'm in. Thanks for hosting!!!


My daughter is having a little girl in October! I'm so excited!


----------



## lsdlong

Haven't had much knitting time but started. Traveling vine pattern.


----------



## RosD

Poledra65 said:


> Very pretty, love the patterning.


Thank you Poledra65.


----------



## RosD

Fan said:


> Thank you very much for this, would love it in the flat style please. Love your pinafore colour and pattern.


Thank you Fan. Here is the stitch pattern for knitting flat.


----------



## Swedenme

Bobglory said:


> I'm in but will be starting late (big surprise lol). I have to finish the onesie first.


Good to see you , there is no rush , after seeing all the nice new ideas Im going to have to make another one , I'm building up a little collection of them ????


----------



## Swedenme

peacefulknitter said:


> You are correct Sonja, the twins were expected July 28th...they area nice weight though, 4lbs11oz (girl) and 4lbs 6oz (boy).
> Glad your husband's medical incident wasn't more serious than it was and he continues to hold steady. Please take care of yourself also.
> Look forward to following your 3rd KAL and start on it sometime soon.


Glad they were a good weight , I love babies , sadly none in my family


----------



## RosD

Fan said:


> Here is mine, not too happy with the shape but blocking might improve it hopefully. Placed the buttons to show how it will look when finished, crocheted the picot edge.


It's gorgeous Fan.


----------



## Swedenme

lsdlong said:


> Haven't had much knitting time but started. Traveling vine pattern.


Another pretty colour


----------



## RosD

Swedenme said:


> Congratulations on the new members to the family ,a bit early I think if I remember right,
> 
> Husband has had another visit in the hospital , he blacked out coming down the stairs , luckily apart from a lump on his head that is now quite colourful he didnt break anything, they kept him in overnight strapped to a heart monitor but he got to come home earlier today and is now fast asleep on the couch ,


That's terrible Sonja, I'm glad your hubby is okay.


----------



## Fan

RosD said:


> It's gorgeous Fan.


Thank you Ros, re pattern, and my pinafore effort.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Fan those buttons are perfect!


Fan said:


> After a trip to frog pond I got my maths right and here is my WIP on pinafore, will be using the buttons for straps.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Hoorah! I found my other size US 6 interchangable needles today (already ordered another pair of course) but that means I can cast on and get started tonight. I'm kind of a slow knitter but looking forward to doing this now Sonja!. I'm going to read through what I've missed so far and then start.


----------



## Gweniepooh

How about both!


Swedenme said:


> Im thinking of making a pair of booties to go with my pinafore not sure which pattern to use , I've figured out both from pictures from pinterest both are free patterns but in Russian but were easy to figure out from the pictures ,
> Anyone who has joined in the knitalong , knitting the pinafore and interested in the bootie patterns let me know


----------



## Fan

Gweniepooh said:


> Fan those buttons are perfect!


Thank you Gwen, I know you would love the purple/blue yarn am using for this.


----------



## nanna caz

RosD said:


> Thank you Sally, it's called Fancy Rib. I've included the stitch pattern for knitting in the round. If you want the stitch pattern for knitting flat, let me know and I will add it here for you.


I'd like the fancy fib stitch for knitting flat please. It's beautiful! I haven't stated this KAL yet nor have I finished the onesie???? As I'm trying to do some knitting for my granddaughters birthday. But I will catch up 1 day.


----------



## RosD

nanna caz said:


> I'd like the fancy fib stitch for knitting flat please. It's beautiful! I haven't stated this KAL yet nor have I finished the onesie???? As I'm trying to do some knitting for my granddaughters birthday. But I will catch up 1 day.


Thank you nanna caz, I've posted the stitch pattern near the top of page 13.


----------



## cindygecko

This is the first Kal I've ever participated in and I'm glad I did! Everyone's work looks so great!

Can't wait to get finished so I can make another one there's so many neat ideas being shared here! Thanks to you all!

Mine will go to the local baby pantry when they are done! 

Isn't it just amazing that they have baby pantries now for moms in need! There was no such thing when I had my babies.


----------



## Poledra65

Fan said:


> Here is mine, not too happy with the shape but blocking might improve it hopefully. Placed the buttons to show how it will look when finished, crocheted the picot edge.


It looks great, I think blocking should solve the issue.


----------



## Fan

Poledra65 said:


> It looks great, I think blocking should solve the issue.


I think it should look ok if I block it, here's hoping.


----------



## grammy27

I love the booties, too! Would like the pattern please...thanks for your instructions, they are so easy to follow!


----------



## Swedenme

RosD said:


> That's terrible Sonja, I'm glad your hubby is okay.


Thanks Ros , he was lucky


----------



## Swedenme

Gweniepooh said:


> Hoorah! I found my other size US 6 interchangable needles today (already ordered another pair of course) but that means I can cast on and get started tonight. I'm kind of a slow knitter but looking forward to doing this now Sonja!. I'm going to read through what I've missed so far and then start.


Good that you found them


----------



## Bisknit

I would like to join in to make the pinafore, if it’s not to late. I’ll start this evening.


----------



## Swedenme

PATTERN INSTRUCTIONS 


Now to do the back bib and straps then all done , the back is mostly a repeat of the front till the end part 

Back 
Row 1 k6, purl to last 6sts , k6 
Row 2 k6, sl1 k1 psso, knit to last 8 sts k2tog, k6 
Repeat these 2 rows till you have 40 sts left 
Ending on a purl row 
Knit (garter st) 10rows 
Knit 9 sts ( put on st holder ) cast off 22 sts , you will have 9 sts left on your needle to make you first strap 

Knit 60 rows and cast off , repeat for the other strap
This is just my preference so that the buttons can be moved as the baby grows , if you want to make the strap longer or shorter that is your choice 
You could make the strap shorter and just sew it in place so no need for buttons , when Ive done this I usually start the strap on the front part and sew to the back part just my preference again 

Well ladies that is all the instructions to this very simple to make pattern , its the different stitches , yarn chosen and buttons that makes it beautiful and unique , different each time you make it , if a fuller skirt is wanted just add more sts and then decrease them down before starting the bib part 
Mine is finished apart from im trying to decide which buttons, so I'm now going to sit back and enjoy see pictures of all the different pinafores as they are finished 
Enjoy Sonja


----------



## Fan

Swedenme said:


> PATTERN INSTRUCTIONS
> 
> Now to do the back bib and straps then all done , the back is mostly a repeat of the front till the end part
> 
> Back
> Row 1 k6, purl to last 6sts , k6
> Row 2 k6, sl1 k1 psso, knit to last 8 sts k2tog, k6
> Repeat these 2 rows till you have 40 sts left
> Ending on a purl row
> Knit (garter st) 10rows
> Knit 9 sts ( put on st holder ) cast off 22 sts , you will have 9 sts left on your needle to make you first strap
> 
> Knit 60 rows and cast off , repeat for the other strap
> This is just my preference so that the buttons can be moved as the baby grows , if you want to make the strap longer or shorter that is your choice
> You could make the strap shorter and just sew it in place so no need for buttons , when Ive done this I usually start the strap on the front part and sew to the back part just my preference again
> 
> Well ladies that is all the instructions to this very simple to make pattern , its the different stitches , yarn chosen and buttons that makes it beautiful and unique , different each time you make it , if a fuller skirt is wanted just add more sts and then decrease them down before starting the bib part
> Mine is finished apart from im trying to decide which buttons, so I'm now going to sit back and enjoy see pictures of all the different pinafores as they are finished
> Enjoy Sonja


Yours turned out great Sonja, will finish mine tomorrow. Thank you so much once again for this delightful KAL.


----------



## Swedenme

Bisknit said:


> I would like to join in to make the pinafore, if it's not to late. I'll start this evening.


Hello and welcome definitely not to late , join in anytime , the first part of the instructions are on page 2 , just read along and you will see the rest of the instructions , there are also graphs /charts you can use , links to lots of knitting stitches knit in the round or flat ,
Enjoy 
Sonja


----------



## RosD

Swedenme said:


> PATTERN INSTRUCTIONS
> 
> Now to do the back bib and straps then all done , the back is mostly a repeat of the front till the end part
> 
> Back
> Row 1 k6, purl to last 6sts , k6
> Row 2 k6, sl1 k1 psso, knit to last 8 sts k2tog, k6
> Repeat these 2 rows till you have 40 sts left
> Ending on a purl row
> Knit (garter st) 10rows
> Knit 9 sts ( put on st holder ) cast off 22 sts , you will have 9 sts left on your needle to make you first strap
> 
> Knit 60 rows and cast off , repeat for the other strap
> This is just my preference so that the buttons can be moved as the baby grows , if you want to make the strap longer or shorter that is your choice
> You could make the strap shorter and just sew it in place so no need for buttons , when Ive done this I usually start the strap on the front part and sew to the back part just my preference again
> 
> Well ladies that is all the instructions to this very simple to make pattern , its the different stitches , yarn chosen and buttons that makes it beautiful and unique , different each time you make it , if a fuller skirt is wanted just add more sts and then decrease them down before starting the bib part
> Mine is finished apart from im trying to decide which buttons, so I'm now going to sit back and enjoy see pictures of all the different pinafores as they are finished
> Enjoy Sonja


Sonja, thank you so much for doing this knitalong, I really appreciate the time and effort you put into this and for sharing this beautiful pattern with us. I absolutely love it and you can bet I will be knitting lots and lots of these darling little pinafores. I'm so excited about you posting the final instructions and will be finishing the mauve one this afternoon. I probably won't post a photo of it today as it will be dark when it's finished, so I will just knit some more of my second one (it's nearly up to 9 inches) I will also post a photo of it tomorrow. ????


----------



## RosD

Swedenme said:


> PATTERN INSTRUCTIONS
> 
> Now to do the back bib and straps then all done , the back is mostly a repeat of the front till the end part
> 
> Back
> Row 1 k6, purl to last 6sts , k6
> Row 2 k6, sl1 k1 psso, knit to last 8 sts k2tog, k6
> Repeat these 2 rows till you have 40 sts left
> Ending on a purl row
> Knit (garter st) 10rows
> Knit 9 sts ( put on st holder ) cast off 22 sts , you will have 9 sts left on your needle to make you first strap
> 
> Knit 60 rows and cast off , repeat for the other strap
> This is just my preference so that the buttons can be moved as the baby grows , if you want to make the strap longer or shorter that is your choice
> You could make the strap shorter and just sew it in place so no need for buttons , when Ive done this I usually start the strap on the front part and sew to the back part just my preference again
> 
> Well ladies that is all the instructions to this very simple to make pattern , its the different stitches , yarn chosen and buttons that makes it beautiful and unique , different each time you make it , if a fuller skirt is wanted just add more sts and then decrease them down before starting the bib part
> Mine is finished apart from im trying to decide which buttons, so I'm now going to sit back and enjoy see pictures of all the different pinafores as they are finished
> Enjoy Sonja


Absolutely beautiful little pinafore Sonja. I love it!!! ????


----------



## Swedenme

RosD said:


> Absolutely beautiful little pinafore Sonja. I love it!!! ????


Thank you Ros , I look forward to seeing the 2 you are making when finished , not a good picture of mine as its dark here to even though its morning another rainy start , all its done since June started is rain , the whole country is waterlogged , lots of places flooded and I feel sorry for the farmers they must be having a terrible time


----------



## SallyJ

RosD said:


> Thank you Sally, it's called Fancy Rib. I've included the stitch pattern for knitting in the round. If you want the stitch pattern for knitting flat, let me know and I will add it here for you.


Thank you RosD. I might try this on the next pinafore!


----------



## SallyJ

Swedenme said:


> Congratulations on the new members to the family ,a bit early I think if I remember right,
> 
> Husband has had another visit in the hospital , he blacked out coming down the stairs , luckily apart from a lump on his head that is now quite colourful he didnt break anything, they kept him in overnight strapped to a heart monitor but he got to come home earlier today and is now fast asleep on the couch ,


So glad to hear that he didn't break anything and he is home now.


----------



## SallyJ

Quick question about knitting the front and back sections--do you put the 60 stitches for the back on a holder while working on the front? I'm making mine in the round.


----------



## anaswet

Beautiful knitting


----------



## anaswet

Beautiful knitting


----------



## anaswet

Beautiful knitting


----------



## anaswet

Beautiful knitting


----------



## anaswet

Beautiful knitting


----------



## anaswet

Beautiful knitting


----------



## RosD

SallyJ said:


> Thank you RosD. I might try this on the next pinafore!


You're welcome Sally.


----------



## esseike

Thank you!


----------



## Rowesmary

Thank you more than much. This is such a fun thing to do. I'm hoping your next KAL will be for a little top to go with the pinafore and onesies.


----------



## pammie1234

Thank you, Sonja! I haven't started yet, but I've copied the pattern and hope to start today.


----------



## createquilt

I'm almost finished with mine and knitting in the round is there a different instrustions for the for ribbing for the top?
It is really turning out great. your instructions are perfect. hope you will do more. Thank you


----------



## createquilt

I am interested in the bootie pattern also. Thank you


----------



## Swedenme

SallyJ said:


> Quick question about knitting the front and back sections--do you put the 60 stitches for the back on a holder while working on the front? I'm making mine in the round.


Yes you seperate the stitches 60 for the front and 60 for the back, the skirt is made in the round and the front bib and back bib are done flat


----------



## Swedenme

Rowesmary said:


> Thank you more than much. This is such a fun thing to do. I'm hoping your next KAL will be for a little top to go with the pinafore and onesies.


Lol maybe


----------



## Swedenme

pammie1234 said:


> Thank you, Sonja! I haven't started yet, but I've copied the pattern and hope to start today.


You are welcome Pam any questions just let me know


----------



## Swedenme

createquilt said:


> I'm almost finished with mine and knitting in the round is there a different instrustions for the for ribbing for the top?
> It is really turning out great. your instructions are perfect. hope you will do more. Thank you


Not sure what pattern stitch you are doing on your skirt , but if you continue in pattern you need to change to knitting flat , you also need to know how to keep in pattern while doing decreases , if you found your knitting stitch on the site I gave a link to the instructions are for in the round with a seperate link below the instructions to click on and it takes you to the same pattern stitch but knit flat 
It might be easier if you just do the pattern stitch on the skirt part and do the bib part in stockingnette stitch


----------



## KJKnitCro

Just caught up with reading this thread. I haven't started my pinafore yet, but will when my WIP is finished. I love to see all the ones that you are working on. No wonder you like to see the pinafores-in-progress, Sonja. Each one is unique.

I also am interested in the bootie patterns. I tried to figure out one of them, but am not happy with the results yet. I would also use a smaller needle size next time. Mine were turning out much too big. Also the DK yarn I'm using is "full bodied" for a #3 yarn. Sure need to stay flexible with knitting, and ready to make adjustments as required.


----------



## Fan

Here is my effort finished, am a bit disappointed as the side seam wonât sit right. Tried blocking it but it still slants off which looks weird.
Any ideas on how to fix it, much appreciated.


----------



## Ellisen2

Lovely. So kind of you to share the stitch pattern. Thanks.


----------



## Ellisen2

Gorgeous pinafore, Sonja. Love the fancy heart on the bib. Thank you for this KAL. Fun, Fun.


----------



## lil rayma

Swedenme,
I love the little white pinafore that you knit, with the blue design, and the heart on the bib. It is beautiful.
I'm still plugging along, and will be sure to post when I can.


----------



## Ellisen2

Almost finished. Will post a pic soon.


----------



## Ellisen2

Question about using charts: Counting the rows for the front bib, would charts 20 rows or less fit in this space? Thanks.


----------



## kerriwg

I am interested in the bootie pattern also. Thank you for posting. I haven't started as I am working on something but wish to get started soon.


----------



## julietinboots

Swedenme said:


> 2ND INSTRUCTIONS
> 
> Sorry not shouting just thought I would put a headline up to let you know instructions for the front bib part are here
> Firstly if anyone is interested I have made the skirt of my latest pinafore 9 inches long and I'm liking that length a lot more than 8 inches , if you want to make your skirt longer now is the time to do it before starting the top part , my thinking is that as the little one grows this little pinafore can go from a dress to a tunic to a top
> 
> So when you finish your skirt part ending on an odd row if you are doing a stitch pattern in the round or with the front facing if you are knitting flat( ready to do a purl row ) , its time to seperate the front from the back to do the bib part , it will be 60 sts for the front bib and 60 sts left for the back
> 
> Front bib working on 60 stitches and knitting flat , turn work ready to purl a row
> Row 1 k6 , purl to the last 6 stitches k6
> Row 2 k6, sl1 k1 psso, knit to last 8 sts , k2tog, k6
> Repeat these 2 rows till you have 40 sts left , ending with a purl row
> 
> Knit 10 rows ( garter stitch ) with a buttonhole row on row 7 k3, k2tog, yo, knit till last 5 sts yo, k2tog, k3
> Cast off after you have knit the 10 rows
> 
> psso = pass slipped stitch over
> 
> If you decide to continue in a pattern stitch which befuddled my brain ???? you will have to change to knitting it flat plus remember to keep in pattern while doing the decreases


Love your colorwork designs.


----------



## julietinboots

Swedenme said:


> Not sure what pattern stitch you are doing on your skirt , but if you continue in pattern you need to change to knitting flat , you also need to know how to keep in pattern while doing decreases , if you found your knitting stitch on the site I gave a link to the instructions are for in the round with a seperate link below the instructions to click on and it takes you to the same pattern stitch but knit flat
> It might be easier if you just do the pattern stitch on the skirt part and do the bib part in stockingnette stitch


Love this one. You are fast.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Sonja I love your pinafore! I didn't get a chance to knit any today and am juggling between a 2nd onsie and now the pinafore but I will get them done. Thank you so much for the time and sharing your talents. You're amazing!


Swedenme said:


> PATTERN INSTRUCTIONS
> 
> Now to do the back bib and straps then all done , the back is mostly a repeat of the front till the end part
> 
> Back
> Row 1 k6, purl to last 6sts , k6
> Row 2 k6, sl1 k1 psso, knit to last 8 sts k2tog, k6
> Repeat these 2 rows till you have 40 sts left
> Ending on a purl row
> Knit (garter st) 10rows
> Knit 9 sts ( put on st holder ) cast off 22 sts , you will have 9 sts left on your needle to make you first strap
> 
> Knit 60 rows and cast off , repeat for the other strap
> This is just my preference so that the buttons can be moved as the baby grows , if you want to make the strap longer or shorter that is your choice
> You could make the strap shorter and just sew it in place so no need for buttons , when Ive done this I usually start the strap on the front part and sew to the back part just my preference again
> 
> Well ladies that is all the instructions to this very simple to make pattern , its the different stitches , yarn chosen and buttons that makes it beautiful and unique , different each time you make it , if a fuller skirt is wanted just add more sts and then decrease them down before starting the bib part
> Mine is finished apart from im trying to decide which buttons, so I'm now going to sit back and enjoy see pictures of all the different pinafores as they are finished
> Enjoy Sonja


----------



## Swedenme

Fan said:


> Here is my effort finished, am a bit disappointed as the side seam wonât sit right. Tried blocking it but it still slants off which looks weird.
> Any ideas on how to fix it, much appreciated.


It looks lovely Fan , have you tried washing and blocking it into shape


----------



## Swedenme

Ellisen2 said:


> Gorgeous pinafore, Sonja. Love the fancy heart on the bib. Thank you for this KAL. Fun, Fun.


Thank you


----------



## Swedenme

lil rayma said:


> Swedenme,
> I love the little white pinafore that you knit, with the blue design, and the heart on the bib. It is beautiful.
> I'm still plugging along, and will be sure to post when I can.


Thank you , look forward to seeing yours when its finished


----------



## Swedenme

Ellisen2 said:


> Question about using charts: Counting the rows for the front bib, would charts 20 rows or less fit in this space? Thanks.


Yes the heart chart I used has 19 rows


----------



## Fan

Swedenme said:


> It looks lovely Fan , have you tried washing and blocking it into shape


Thank you Sonja, I will try again but if it still looks wrong I might stitch it on machine and cut the slanted bits off.
Things to think about. Started another one today with pink/maroon variegated yarn which looks good too, doing white bands on it. 
Using an easy eyelet stitch on it and so far no slanting going on.


----------



## lil rayma

Fan said:


> Thank you Sonja, I will try again but if it still looks wrong I might stitch it on machine and cut the slanted bits off.
> Things to think about. Started another one today with pink/maroon variegated yarn which looks good too, doing white bands on it.
> Using an easy eyelet stitch on it and so far no slanting going on.


Fan,
Just a thought. I can't really tell by the picture what is wrong, but it looks like one side is a little longer than the other. I wonder if you threaded a needle with yarn and ran it up the side seam (on the wrong side), like a gathering thread, and pulled it until it just slightly gathered the edge so that the two sides were the same size, and then fasten off and hide the end. The gathering might be so little that it wouldn't show. I hope I explained this clearly. Like I said, I don't know if it will work, but it might be worth a try. Good luck.


----------



## RosD

Fan said:


> Here is my effort finished, am a bit disappointed as the side seam wonât sit right. Tried blocking it but it still slants off which looks weird.
> Any ideas on how to fix it, much appreciated.


It's gorgeous.


----------



## RosD

I tried taking photos of my finished pinafore, but it's so dark here today and they weren't great photos, so I will try again tomorrow. I will get on with knitting my second pinafore. Thank you so much Sonja for a fantastic pattern and knit along. I've really enjoyed it!!! ????


----------



## Hazel africa

Hi
I have missed everything, just catching up with KP today and saw the KAL, my niece had a baby girl Leah yesterday.
I an going to start today with the pinafore, not very good at knitting so am slow, would love to do booties as well.
I will post a pic of my finished pinafore asap.
Thank you for sharing such a lovely pattern.


----------



## Bisknit

Started the pinafore, I’m also interested in the booties. Thank you so much for starting the KALs. Nearly finished the first onesie.


----------



## Swedenme

RosD said:


> I tried taking photos of my finished pinafore, but it's so dark here today and they weren't great photos, so I will try again tomorrow. I will get on with knitting my second pinafore. Thank you so much Sonja for a fantastic pattern and knit along. I've really enjoyed it!!! ????


You should try the onesie knitalongs Ros , I bet you could make some beautiful ones


----------



## Swedenme

Hazel africa said:


> Hi
> I have missed everything, just catching up with KP today and saw the KAL, my niece had a baby girl Leah yesterday.
> I an going to start today with the pinafore, not very good at knitting so am slow, would love to do booties as well.
> I will post a pic of my finished pinafore asap.
> Thank you for sharing such a lovely pattern.


Congratulations , if you have a y questions just ask 
Im letting people get on with their pinafores before I post the booties , busy knitting a pair now to refresh my memory ????


----------



## Swedenme

Bisknit said:


> Started the pinafore, I'm also interested in the booties. Thank you so much for starting the KALs. Nearly finished the first onesie.


Welcome I look forward to seeing pictures of your onesie ,


----------



## SallyJ

I would like the booties also. Still working on the pinafore.


----------



## Fan

lil rayma said:


> Fan,
> Just a thought. I can't really tell by the picture what is wrong, but it looks like one side is a little longer than the other. I wonder if you threaded a needle with yarn and ran it up the side seam (on the wrong side), like a gathering thread, and pulled it until it just slightly gathered the edge so that the two sides were the same size, and then fasten off and hide the end. The gathering might be so little that it wouldn't show. I hope I explained this clearly. Like I said, I don't know if it will work, but it might be worth a try. Good luck.


Thank you for that idea, will keep it in mind if it happens again. I ended up sewing it on machine and cutting off the slanted bits.
It looks ok now, will wash it and then give it a light steam with iron to finish off.


----------



## Fan

RosD said:


> It's gorgeous.


Thank you Ros, much appreciated.


----------



## KJKnitCro

Fan said:


> Here is my effort finished, am a bit disappointed as the side seam wonât sit right. Tried blocking it but it still slants off which looks weird.
> Any ideas on how to fix it, much appreciated.


I sure love the rich colours of your pinafore, Fan. Sorry you are having trouble with slanting. I don't see it, but I know that if it was in my house, I would want to fix it somehow. Sounds like you chose your solution and got it done.


----------



## Fan

KJKnitCro said:


> I sure love the rich colours of your pinafore, Fan. Sorry you are having trouble with slanting. I don't see it, but I know that if it was in my house, I would want to fix it somehow. Sounds like you chose your solution and got it done.


Thank you, those colours are my favourite too. Bought extra yarn with a sweater for myself in mind.
It has been really bugging me, not being right so had to do something to sort it. I am very critical of
my work and try anything to get it right before donating it. 
A dear KP friend has kindly sent me lots of gorgeous novelty buttons, so am doing projects to compliment them.
Have 5 more onesie, dress, projects in mind to go with buttons. I have, hearts, frogs, trains, smileys, Teddy's, rabbits, gingerbread men, butterflies, 
Christmas stockings, plenty to play with, then there are my own collection of novelty buttons as well.


----------



## Rowesmary

Thank you more than much. This is such a fun thing to do. I'm hoping your next KAL will be for a little top to go with the pinafore and onesies. Oops! I didn't think I had already sent this. Don't know how to delete it.


----------



## Susan-Knits-Too

I’m enjoying this KAL tremendously Sonja, thank you for all your work and fab ideas ????


----------



## Fan

Here is another pinafore in progress. 2nd side casting on soon.


----------



## Fan

Susan-Knits-Too said:


> I'm enjoying this KAL tremendously Sonja, thank you for all your work and fab ideas ????


That's looking good, it is wonderful seeing all the different ways this pattern can be created.


----------



## Susan-Knits-Too

Thanks Fan, this is a lovely pattern that is so easy to change up. I’m looking forward to making many more ????


----------



## Fan

Susan-Knits-Too said:


> Thanks Fan, this is a lovely pattern that is so easy to change up. I'm looking forward to making many more ????


So am I, mine are being donated to our local hospice charity store.


----------



## Swedenme

Susan-Knits-Too said:


> I'm enjoying this KAL tremendously Sonja, thank you for all your work and fab ideas ????


You are very wekcome Susan your pinafore looks great , love your edging,


----------



## RosD

I tried the pinafore on a doll for a photo.


----------



## Swedenme

Fan said:


> Here is another pinafore in progress. 2nd side casting on soon.


Looking good so far Fan


----------



## Swedenme

RosD said:


> I tried the pinafore on a doll for a photo.


Beautiful Ros .


----------



## RosD

Susan-Knits-Too said:


> I'm enjoying this KAL tremendously Sonja, thank you for all your work and fab ideas ????


It's gorgeous Susan.


----------



## RosD

Swedenme said:


> Beautiful Ros .


Thank you Sonja, I'm just knitting the straps on my second one. I love your pattern. ????


----------



## RosD

Fan said:


> Here is another pinafore in progress. 2nd side casting on soon.


Another gorgeous one Fan.


----------



## Anrobertsn

Am loving doing this project! So sweet! Stash yarn TLC cotton acrylic blend that is very soft. Just starting the back bib today.


----------



## Swedenme

Anrobertsn said:


> Am loving doing this project! So sweet! Stash yarn TLC cotton acrylic blend that is very soft. Just starting the back bib today.


It looks lovely such a pretty shade of pink and I like the detail you added 
Sonja


----------



## pendergrass

What are the measurements when it's done mine looks big.


----------



## LEE1313

Anrobertsn said:


> Am loving doing this project! So sweet! Stash yarn TLC cotton acrylic blend that is very soft. Just starting the back bib today.


Love your details. Picot hem is a fav of mine. Nice lace work too.
I have this on my bucket list to knit for charity. But I have a cable sweater on my needles right now I want to finish.


----------



## chickkie

pendergrass said:


> What are the measurements when it's done mine looks big.


Mine is looking big too.


----------



## Susan-Knits-Too

Thanks Roz ????


RosD said:


> It's gorgeous Susan.


----------



## Fan

Anrobertsn said:


> Am loving doing this project! So sweet! Stash yarn TLC cotton acrylic blend that is very soft. Just starting the back bib today.


Oh that looks really pretty for a little girl.


----------



## Fan

RosD said:


> I tried the pinafore on a doll for a photo.


Love it Ros. What a great setting you have it in as well. The glass door looks super behind your ''model''.


----------



## Swedenme

pendergrass said:


> What are the measurements when it's done mine looks big.


Length from top of bib to bottom of hem 11 1/2 inches 
Chest 19 1/2 inches


----------



## pendergrass

Thank you
:sm01:


----------



## cathyjt

I'm a late joiner but want in on the kal, lovely little pinafore .


----------



## cathyjt

Yes I am interested in the bootie pattern kal as well


----------



## Ellisen2

Very cute. Love the colors.


----------



## Ellisen2

A delight to knit! Will make more pinafores. Would like to make larger sizes, too. Thank you so much, Sonja. Purples are brighter than in photos. Cotton, DK, US6.


----------



## Ellisen2

Oops! Here's my photos. Not washed or blocked yet.


----------



## Swedenme

cathyjt said:


> I'm a late joiner but want in on the kal, lovely little pinafore .


Hello and welcome just start from the beginning of this topic and read through you will find all the instructions along with pictures of how it should look , also I posted a link to a great site that has lots of different stitch patterns in both the round and knit flat , so lots of choices , a few charts if you want to do a motif and 2 different hems , also some fantastic pictures of all the pinafores that have been made so far by kpers , so lots of ideas to choose from 
Enjoy 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme

Ellisen2 said:


> A delight to knit! Will make more pinafores. Would like to make larger sizes, too. Thank you so much, Sonja. Purples are brighter than in photos. Cotton, DK, US6.


Try larger needles and yarn I would also make it longer , I've made smaller by just changing the yarn and needles


----------



## Swedenme

Ellisen2 said:


> Oops! Here's my photos. Not washed or blocked yet.


Its lovely , like the detail you added to the bib , cute buttons too


----------



## Susan-Knits-Too

I like what I made but needs to be blocked


----------



## Swedenme

Susan-Knits-Too said:


> I like what I made but needs to be blocked


Looks great Susan , lovely colours


----------



## Susan-Knits-Too

Thanks Sonja, but mine did work out bigger than I expected ????


----------



## Swedenme

Here are my booties to go with pinafore, I finally found the perfect buttons


----------



## Swedenme

Susan-Knits-Too said:


> Thanks Sonja, but mine did work out bigger than I expected ????


I think its the yarn thickness different in each country


----------



## Susan-Knits-Too

You’re probably right, either way it knit up quite nicely and will fit some lucky little girl ????


----------



## Anrobertsn

Just lovely!!!!


----------



## Poledra65

Ellisen2 said:


> Oops! Here's my photos. Not washed or blocked yet.


So cute!!


----------



## Poledra65

Susan-Knits-Too said:


> I like what I made but needs to be blocked


Another very cute one!


----------



## Poledra65

Swedenme said:


> Here are my booties to go with pinafore, I finally found the perfect buttons


Those buttons are perfect! :sm24:


----------



## Anrobertsn

Colors and stripes look great. Like the ribbed duffle too!


----------



## RosD

Susan-Knits-Too said:


> I like what I made but needs to be blocked


It looks gorgeous Susan.


----------



## RosD

Swedenme said:


> Here are my booties to go with pinafore, I finally found the perfect buttons


Very pretty set Sonja.


----------



## RosD

Ellisen2 said:


> Oops! Here's my photos. Not washed or blocked yet.


It's lovely.


----------



## Susan-Knits-Too

Thank you ????


Poledra65 said:


> Another very cute one!


----------



## RosD

Yesterday was absolutely dreadful weather here, we had a severe weather warning and had 58mm of rain. So I decided to finish the pinafore I was working on and started another one. Here's what I have knitted so far. The last photo is the one I started this morning, I couldn't help myself!!! Sonja's darling pinafore pattern is addictive. ????


----------



## Fan

RosD said:


> Yesterday was absolutely dreadful weather here, we had a severe weather warning and had 58mm of rain. So I decided to finish the pinafore I was working on and started another one. Here's what I have knitted so far. The last photo is the one I started this morning, I couldn't help myself!!! Sonja's darling pinafore pattern is addictive. ????


Beautiful work, I know what you mean it is very addictive and fun to do, I am working on a 3rd one also.
Had to put it aside due to straining my elbow, so hopefully will be back on it tomorrow.


----------



## Swedenme

RosD said:


> Yesterday was absolutely dreadful weather here, we had a severe weather warning and had 58mm of rain. So I decided to finish the pinafore I was working on and started another one. Here's what I have knitted so far. The last photo is the one I started this morning, I couldn't help myself!!! Sonja's darling pinafore pattern is addictive. ????


They are gorgeous Ros love the pretty colourway in the pink one
Hope your weather gets a bit better , know its your winter but doesnt mean it has to be dreadful , saying that our summer so far hasnt been very nice either , rather wet with flooding in places but they are saying its going to get better ????


----------



## RosD

Fan said:


> Beautiful work, I know what you mean it is very addictive and fun to do, I am working on a 3rd one also.
> Had to put it aside due to straining my elbow, so hopefully will be back on it tomorrow.


Thank you Fan. I look forward to seeing your next pinafore. I hope your elbow feels better soon.


----------



## RosD

Swedenme said:


> They are gorgeous Ros love the pretty colourway in the pink one
> Hope your weather gets a bit better , know its your winter but doesnt mean it has to be dreadful , saying that our summer so far hasnt been very nice either , rather wet with flooding in places but they are saying its going to get better ????


Thank you Sonja. The yarn is Sirdar Snuggly Kisses DK, unfortunately it's been discontinued for some time. I had a little bit left over from another project. I hope your weather improves too!!! ????


----------



## Bisknit

Started the pinafore, but had to rip a couple of times couldn’t get the pattern to work in the round. After adjusting got it to work. Not much done,but getting there.


----------



## DeniseCM

Swedenme said:


> Here are my booties to go with pinafore, I finally found the perfect buttons


Pure Cuteness!


----------



## Swedenme

Bisknit said:


> Started the pinafore, but had to rip a couple of times couldn't get the pattern to work in the round. After adjusting got it to work. Not much done,but getting there.


Looking good , glad you finally got the pattern to work


----------



## Swedenme

DeniseCM said:


> Pure Cuteness!


Thank you


----------



## ps802

Love it.


----------



## peacefulknitter

Susan-Knits-Too said:


> I like what I made but needs to be blocked


This so pretty, love your color choices


----------



## peacefulknitter

Swedenme said:


> Here are my booties to go with pinafore, I finally found the perfect buttons


This is adorable Sonja


----------



## hazelroselooms

Swedenme said:


> Here are my booties to go with pinafore, I finally found the perfect buttons


The whole outfit is delightful! Did I miss the bootie pattern? I can't seem to find it.


----------



## Swedenme

peacefulknitter said:


> This is adorable Sonja


Thank you


----------



## Swedenme

hazelroselooms said:


> The whole outfit is delightful! Did I miss the bootie pattern? I can't seem to find it.


No havent posted it yet as I was waiting for people to finidh their pinafores and I was refreshing my memory on the pattern trying to get it to a nice size


----------



## Poledra65

RosD said:


> Yesterday was absolutely dreadful weather here, we had a severe weather warning and had 58mm of rain. So I decided to finish the pinafore I was working on and started another one. Here's what I have knitted so far. The last photo is the one I started this morning, I couldn't help myself!!! Sonja's darling pinafore pattern is addictive. ????


They're all so pretty! 
And yes, very addictive. :sm04:


----------



## Susan-Knits-Too

peacefulknitter said:


> This so pretty, love your color choices


Thank you PeacefulKnitter???? variegated yarn is a favourite of mine


----------



## julietinboots

I finally got mine finished. I plan to find a pretty little shrug pattern to make in pink to go with it. 
Thanks for the knit along. I enjoyed it.


----------



## KJKnitCro

julietinboots said:


> I finally got mine finished. I plan to find a pretty little shrug pattern to make in pink to go with it.
> Thanks for the knit along. I enjoyed it.


OH, that is so sweet. A shrug would be really nice to complete the outfit. I'm thinking of doing the same.


----------



## Poledra65

julietinboots said:


> I finally got mine finished. I plan to find a pretty little shrug pattern to make in pink to go with it.
> Thanks for the knit along. I enjoyed it.


Very cute!


----------



## Swedenme

julietinboots said:


> I finally got mine finished. I plan to find a pretty little shrug pattern to make in pink to go with it.
> Thanks for the knit along. I enjoyed it.


Its beautiful , lovely colourway


----------



## RosD

Bisknit said:


> Started the pinafore, but had to rip a couple of times couldn't get the pattern to work in the round. After adjusting got it to work. Not much done,but getting there.


Very pretty.


----------



## RosD

julietinboots said:


> I finally got mine finished. I plan to find a pretty little shrug pattern to make in pink to go with it.
> Thanks for the knit along. I enjoyed it.


Gorgeous.


----------



## RosD

I finished my pink pinafore today. The stitch pattern is Lacy diamonds by Nettie DiLorenzo. It's a free pattern on Ravelry.


----------



## leanne10

this is my first time on KP how do i get started on this knitalong please?????


----------



## leanne10

thats really nice Ros i just need some help here to work out how to get started


----------



## Swedenme

leanne10 said:


> this is my first time on KP how do i get started on this knitalong please?????


Hello Leanne go to page 1 of this topic and you will find a link to a site that has lots of different stitch patterns both in the round and knit flat this is to give you some idea of what you can do when making the pinafore , then go to page 2 and you will see the first set of instructions for the basic pinafore patterns , if you continue to read through you will find the other instructions along with more stitch patterns and motifs , the choice is yours on what you want to do with your pinafore , I look forward to seeing a picture when finished , any questions just let me know

Sonja


----------



## Swedenme

RosD said:


> I finished my pink pinafore today. The stitch pattern is Lacy diamonds by Nettie DiLorenzo. It's a free pattern on Ravelry.


Another wonderful pinafore Ros , thank you for the link to the stitch pattern


----------



## RosD

leanne10 said:


> thats really nice Ros i just need some help here to work out how to get started


Thanks Leanne. I see Sonja has answered your question. ????


----------



## RosD

Swedenme said:


> Another wonderful pinafore Ros , thank you for the link to the stitch pattern


Thank you Sonja, I love knitting these pinafores. Thanks for a great pattern. You're welcome. ????


----------



## Linda Haworth

Hi Sonja,
I am so sorry I did not realize you were doing this as a group kinda. I am very interested in joining. I will have to pay more attention to the articles. Thanks again and will be looking forward to your next knitalong.

Linda


----------



## Swedenme

Linda Haworth said:


> Hi Sonja,
> I am so sorry I did not realize you were doing this as a group kinda. I am very interested in joining. I will have to pay more attention to the articles. Thanks again and will be looking forward to your next knitalong.
> 
> Linda


No need to apologise , just start when you want 
This is my third knitalong and they have been fun friendly and chatty , love to see all the different combinations that kpers come up with , some great ideas that others have shared ,


----------



## maur1011

I've just found this KAL and am starting now. So many lovely pinafores, it's a bit overwhelming. I would love to catch up and do booties too if you do a KAL for that. Thank you so much Sonja! Off to find yarn!


----------



## Susan-Knits-Too

RosD, your pinafore is darling, the pink is perfect for showcasing the stitch pattern ????????


----------



## Swedenme

maur1011 said:


> I've just found this KAL and am starting now. So many lovely pinafores, it's a bit overwhelming. I would love to catch up and do booties too if you do a KAL for that. Thank you so much Sonja! Off to find yarn!


Welcome and I look forward to seeing whst you make , any questions just ask


----------



## Gram9

I have been silently watching this KAL. All the pinafores are just wonderful! I don't have the time just now but when I make the pinafore I would love to have the bootie pattern to go along it. 

Sonja, thank you for providing us with these patterns and the KAL's.


----------



## SallyJ

I'm running a little behind on my pinafore but hanging in there. Over the weekend we had a garage sale plus my bathroom is being updated...new floor tile, vanity, linen closet, the works. A big mess but will be worth it in the end!


----------



## Swedenme

SallyJ said:


> I'm running a little behind on my pinafore but hanging in there. Over the weekend we had a garage sale plus my bathroom is being updated...new floor tile, vanity, linen closet, the works. A big mess but will be worth it in the end!


Lucky you , I really need my bathroom updated but have to prioritise my tight budget so heating needs sorting first as its decided to play up , who said being a grown up was fun ????
Hope you made lots of money ????


----------



## Hazel africa

All the pic's are so lovely still busy with my pinafore, slow knitter and I was on a swimming course for the last 3 days.
Will catch up soon, like the idea of making a shrug with the pinafore.
Even though it is winter here its warm during the day.


----------



## julietinboots

RosD said:


> I finished my pink pinafore today. The stitch pattern is Lacy diamonds by Nettie DiLorenzo. It's a free pattern on Ravelry.


Beautiful!


----------



## chickkie

Mine is done except for the buttons. This is not the true color, it is darker. Color name on the cone is Raspberry.


----------



## Swedenme

chickkie said:


> Mine is done except for the buttons. This is not the true color, it is darker. Color name on the cone is Raspberry.


Its lovely , it looks a nice rich colour


----------



## lil rayma

chickkie said:


> Mine is done except for the buttons. This is not the true color, it is darker. Color name on the cone is Raspberry.


Love your pinafore. You did a wonderful job.


----------



## Susan-Knits-Too

Wow! Gorgeous colour and lovely stitch pattern ????????


----------



## Fan

chickkie said:


> Mine is done except for the buttons. This is not the true color, it is darker. Color name on the cone is Raspberry.


Wow gorgeous colour, it looks super.


----------



## DeniseCM

chickkie said:


> Mine is done except for the buttons. This is not the true color, it is darker. Color name on the cone is Raspberry.


Beautiful colour and what a lovely pattern. Does the pattern have a name, chickkie?


----------



## chickkie

DeniseCM said:


> Beautiful colour and what a lovely pattern. Does the pattern have a name, chickkie?


https://www.easytoknit.com/2018/07/eyelet-lace-26-in-round.html


----------



## julietinboots

chickkie said:


> Mine is done except for the buttons. This is not the true color, it is darker. Color name on the cone is Raspberry.


Very sweet!


----------



## Bonnie7591

So cute, great color


chickkie said:


> Mine is done except for the buttons. This is not the true color, it is darker. Color name on the cone is Raspberry.


----------



## LEE1313

chickkie said:


> Mine is done except for the buttons. This is not the true color, it is darker. Color name on the cone is Raspberry.


Can you give details of the patt st please ?


----------



## Fan

LEE1313 said:


> Can you give details of the patt st please ?


Go back 4 posts from your request, and you will see the details. Good luck it is very easy pattern to do.


----------



## walkingagain

Sonja, I'd love to join in. Not done one of these before, but the pattern is so cute and it looks like so much fun! Hope I'm not too late. Cathie


----------



## Swedenme

walkingagain said:


> Sonja, I'd love to join in. Not done one of these before, but the pattern is so cute and it looks like so much fun! Hope I'm not too late. Cathie


Hello and welcome , not to late to join , on page 1 I posted a link to a site that has lots of different stitch patterns knit in the round and knit flat , there are lots to choose from. The instructions for the basic pinafore dress start on page 2 , I also posted some charts and 2 different starts for the hem 
So lots of choice , any questions just ask 
Enjoy
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme

LEE1313 said:


> Can you give details of the patt st please ?


You can find the stitch pattern on the site I gave a link to on page 1 along with lots of other stitch patterns both in the round and knit flat, lots to choose from , Chikkie also gave the direct link to that precise stitch .


----------



## Fan

Another one finished, Frogs on parade lol!
It needs a bit of blocking to stop the hem curling up, pins holding it at present.


----------



## DeniseCM

chickkie said:


> https://www.easytoknit.com/2018/07/eyelet-lace-26-in-round.html


Thank you so much.


----------



## Swedenme

Fan said:


> Another one finished, Frogs on parade lol!
> It needs a bit of blocking to stop the hem curling up, pins holding it at present.


Its lovely Fan , love the buttons


----------



## SallyJ

Fan said:


> Another one finished, Frogs on parade lol!
> It needs a bit of blocking to stop the hem curling up, pins holding it at present.


Cute. I love the frog buttons.


----------



## LEE1313

Swedenme said:


> You can find the stitch pattern on the site I gave a link to on page 1 along with lots of other stitch patterns both in the round and knit flat, lots to choose from , Chikkie also gave the direct link to that precise stitch .


Thanks so much. I guess I was in to much of a hurry and missed these 2 links.

They are all so different and all lovely.


----------



## LEE1313

Fan said:


> Go back 4 posts from your request, and you will see the details. Good luck it is very easy pattern to do.


Thanks and sorry I was in a hurry and missed it.
Much appreciated,
They all are lovely and so different.


----------



## Susan-Knits-Too

It’s lovely Fan, those froggies are too cute ????


----------



## tat'sgran

Beautiful design for this wee pinafore. xo ws


----------



## Fan

Thank you everyone re the frogs in a pond. It was a really fun one to do.


----------



## RosD

Susan-Knits-Too said:


> RosD, your pinafore is darling, the pink is perfect for showcasing the stitch pattern ????????


Thank you Susan. ????


----------



## RosD

julietinboots said:


> Beautiful!


Thank you Juliet.


----------



## RosD

chickkie said:


> Mine is done except for the buttons. This is not the true color, it is darker. Color name on the cone is Raspberry.


It's gorgeous Chikkie.


----------



## RosD

Fan said:


> Another one finished, Frogs on parade lol!
> It needs a bit of blocking to stop the hem curling up, pins holding it at present.


It's gorgeous Fan and I love the frogs. ????


----------



## julietinboots

And with the shrug. I like it even more. No new granddaughters on the way but Gammy has a collection of knits put away for a few more grands to come.


----------



## julietinboots

Fan said:


> Another one finished, Frogs on parade lol!
> It needs a bit of blocking to stop the hem curling up, pins holding it at present.


That's cool!


----------



## Fan

julietinboots said:


> And with the shrug. I like it even more. No new granddaughters on the way but Gammy has a collection of knits put away for a few more grands to come.


That is very cute indeed it really goes well with pinafore.


----------



## Fan

I found enough yarn to make these crochet shoes to go with my pinafore. Very fiddly but turned out ok.


----------



## Susan-Knits-Too

Nice booties, they will look good with the pinafore â¤ï¸ This is my second pinafore so far


----------



## Bonnie7591

Ros, great little dress
Juliette, pretty little set

There are going to be some happy recipients


----------



## Swedenme

julietinboots said:


> And with the shrug. I like it even more. No new granddaughters on the way but Gammy has a collection of knits put away for a few more grands to come.


Perfect little set


----------



## Swedenme

Fan said:


> I found enough yarn to make these crochet shoes to go with my pinafore. Very fiddly but turned out ok.


They are lovely Fan


----------



## Swedenme

Susan-Knits-Too said:


> Nice booties, they will look good with the pinafore â¤ï¸ This is my second pinafore so far


Love the stitch pattern , its going to look gteat when done


----------



## Swedenme

For all those who have made the pinafore here is the first part of the bootie to go with it 
I used 3mm needles which my knitting gauge says is a size2/3 US and the same dk yarn as the dress , the bootie knit up as 3 1/2 inches long 

Cast on 31 sts and knit a row 
Row 1 k1, m1, k13, M1R, k3, M1L, k13, m1, k1
Row2 and all even rows knit 
Row 3 k2, m1, k13, M1R, k5, M1L, k13, m1, k2 
Row5 k3, m1, k13, M1R, k7, M1L, k13, m1, k3 
Row7 k4, m1, k13, M1R, k9, M1L, k13, m1, k4 
Row 9 k5, m1, k13, M1R, k11, M1L, k13, m1, k5 
Row11 k6, m1, k13, M1R, k13, M1L, k13, m1, k6
Row 13 k7, m1, k13, M1R, k15, M1L, k13, m1, k7 
Row 15 k8, m1, k13, M1R, k17, M1L, k13, m1, k8 
You should have 63 sts


----------



## Susan-Knits-Too

Thank you Sonja ????


----------



## SallyJ

Swedenme said:


> For all those who have made the pinafore here is the first part of the bootie to go with it
> I used 3mm needles which my knitting gauge says is a size2/3 US and the same dk yarn as the dress , the bootie knit up as 3 1/2 inches long
> 
> Cast on 31 sts and knit a row
> Row 1 k1, m1, k13, M1R, k3, M1L, k13, m1, k1
> Row2 and all even rows knit
> Row 3 k2, m1, k13, M1R, k5, M1L, k13, m1, k2
> Row5 k3, m1, k13, M1R, k7, M1L, k13, m1, k3
> Row7 k4, m1, k13, M1R, k9, M1L, k13, m1, k4
> Row 9 k5, m1, k13, M1R, k11, M1L, k13, m1, k5
> Row11 k6, m1, k13, M1R, k13, M1L, k13, m1, k6
> Row 13 k7, m1, k13, M1R, k15, M1L, k13, m1, k7
> 
> Which bootie is this one?
> Row 15 k8, m1, k13, M1R, k17, M1L, k13, m1, k8
> You should have 63 sts


----------



## julietinboots

Susan-Knits-Too said:


> Nice booties, they will look good with the pinafore â¤ï¸ This is my second pinafore so far


The stitch pattern you have chosen is so interesting. Can't wait for the finished pinafore.


----------



## DeniseCM

This is so pretty with the little bolero!


----------



## kehinkle

Hereâs my first one. Got a late start and am a slow knitter. Ready to split to do the back and front. Using Lion Brand Cupcakein Clown Car color with size 5 needles.


----------



## Susan-Knits-Too

Thanks Julietinboots ????


julietinboots said:


> The stitch pattern you have chosen is so interesting. Can't wait for the finished pinafore.


----------



## Fan

Swedenme said:


> For all those who have made the pinafore here is the first part of the bootie to go with it
> I used 3mm needles which my knitting gauge says is a size2/3 US and the same dk yarn as the dress , the bootie knit up as 3 1/2 inches long
> 
> Cast on 31 sts and knit a row
> Row 1 k1, m1, k13, M1R, k3, M1L, k13, m1, k1
> Row2 and all even rows knit
> Row 3 k2, m1, k13, M1R, k5, M1L, k13, m1, k2
> Row5 k3, m1, k13, M1R, k7, M1L, k13, m1, k3
> Row7 k4, m1, k13, M1R, k9, M1L, k13, m1, k4
> Row 9 k5, m1, k13, M1R, k11, M1L, k13, m1, k5
> Row11 k6, m1, k13, M1R, k13, M1L, k13, m1, k6
> Row 13 k7, m1, k13, M1R, k15, M1L, k13, m1, k7
> Row 15 k8, m1, k13, M1R, k17, M1L, k13, m1, k8
> You should have 63 sts


Thank you Sonja, I have a question, how do you M1L and M1R?


----------



## Swedenme

kehinkle said:


> Hereâs my first one. Got a late start and am a slow knitter. Ready to split to do the back and front. Using Lion Brand Cupcakein Clown Car color with size 5 needles.


That looks lovely Kathy, love the colours


----------



## Fan

Sonja I went to Pinterest and have seen how to do the make one left and right Will need to practice but think I can do it ok.


----------



## Swedenme

Fan said:


> Thank you Sonja, I have a question, how do you M1L and M1R?


I was going to describe it but it is a little fiddly I think you will be better off reading and watching a video on Purl Soho thats how I learned to do them

Edit I see you went looking , I had to practise too


----------



## Fan

Swedenme said:


> I was going to describe it but it is a little fiddly I think you will be better off reading and watching a video on Purl Soho thats how I learned to do them
> 
> Edit I see you went looking , I had to practise too


Thank you Sonja, something for me to figure out, always learning new techniques on here, wonderful stuff!


----------



## KJKnitCro

Here is my pinafore so far. I may make some changes if I don't like what's happening.


----------



## Susan-Knits-Too

How lovely is that ????????


----------



## Bisknit

Finished at last. Will start the booties tomorrow. Thank you Sonja.


----------



## KJKnitCro

Bisknit said:


> Finished at last. Will start the booties tomorrow. Thank you Sonja.


That is beautiful, Bisknit. The colour is so vibrant. I also like the stitch you used for the skirt. It's not overpowering. Perfect buttons, too.


----------



## Swedenme

KJKnitCro said:


> Here is my pinafore so far. I may make some changes if I don't like what's happening.


Its looking lovely so far


----------



## Swedenme

Bisknit said:


> Finished at last. Will start the booties tomorrow. Thank you Sonja.


Its lovely , such a pretty colour , look forward to seeing the full set ,


----------



## Anrobertsn

Love the color and pattern you used in the skirt! Am not very good at doing improvisation like that! Wonderful!


----------



## Susan-Knits-Too

Gorgeous knit Bisknit????


----------



## Anrobertsn

Sonja is it possible to get the onsie knit along that I understand was done recently as well? Am almost finished my second pinafore. Will post a picture when it is finished. Thank you for doing the KAL!


----------



## Swedenme

Anrobertsn said:


> Sonja is it possible to get the onsie knit along that I understand was done recently as well? Am almost finished my second pinafore. Will post a picture when it is finished. Thank you for doing the KAL!


I have done 3 knitalongs so far and they are all there in my topics for anyone to do 
here are the links to the 2 onesies 
https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-600096-1.html
https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-606720-1.html , the correct instructions for this one start on page 3 as a yo went missing the first time i wrote it out


----------



## Swedenme

Anrobertsn said:


> Love the color and pattern you used in the skirt! Am not very good at doing improvisation like that! Wonderful!


You should take a look at the link I put on page 1 , a lot of the stitch patterns a knit in the round and easy to follow , just add one to the skirt part


----------



## Swedenme

Second part of bootie 
With right side facinyou 
Row 1 k22, sl1 k1 psso, k15, k2tog, k22
Row 2 k22 , p17, k22
Row3 k22, sl1 k1 psso, k13, k2tog, k22
Row 4 k22, p15, k22
Row 5 k22, sl1 k1 psso, k11, k2tog, k22
Row 6 k22, p 13, k22
Row 7 k22, sl1 k1 psso, k9, k2tog, k22
Row 8 k22, p11, k22
Row 9 k22, sl1 k1 psso, k7, k2tog, k22
Row 10 k22 , p9, k22
Row 11 k22, sl1 k1 psso, k5, k2tog, k22
Row 12 k22, p7, k22
Row 13 k22, sl1 k1 psso, k3, k2tog, k22
Row 14 k22, p5, k22
Row 15 k22, sl1 k1 psso, k1, k2tog, k22
Row 16 k22, p3, k22
Row17 k22, sl1 k2tog psso, k22
Row 18 k21, k2tog k22

You should have 44 sts
Cuff k1 , p1 
Till cuff measures 3 inches and bind off , if you want you can join in the round to do the cuff part


----------



## SallyJ

Bisknit said:


> Finished at last. Will start the booties tomorrow. Thank you Sonja.


Bisknit, wonderful job. I love the color.


----------



## SallyJ

Sonja, which bootie is this pattern for? I saw 2 different styles you made.


----------



## Swedenme

SallyJ said:


> Sonja, which bootie is this pattern for? I saw 2 different styles you made.


This one


----------



## SallyJ

Thank you Sonja.


----------



## Fan

Here is my new pinafore in progress. I picked out a cross stitch pattern then wrote it up 
into knit/purl stitches and found it worked quite well on here. Thanks for looking. My KP friend is sending more buttons 
so who knows what I might get upto with them.


----------



## Susan-Knits-Too

Love it Fan????????those buttons are just the icing on the cake ????


----------



## Fan

Susan-Knits-Too said:


> Love it Fan????????those buttons are just the icing on the cake ????


Thank you, I am really thrilled with the buttons she sent and having fun matching yarn and projects to them. 
It is certainly helping while away the dreary winter days here downunder. ????


----------



## KJKnitCro

Really sweet pinafore, Fan. The two bunnies are so cute together. Also glad you made the straps green. It looks like that is what you intended to do all along.

My first one is turning out so big that it will fit a one-year old! I don't mind, though. It will be perfect for the Winter up here. I'm still working on it.


----------



## Fan

KJKnitCro said:


> Really sweet pinafore, Fan. The two bunnies are so cute together. Also glad you made the straps green. It looks like that is what you intended to do all along.
> 
> My first one is turning out so big that it will fit a one-year old! I don't mind, though. It will be perfect for the Winter up here. I'm still working on it.


I am winging it on sizes also, not having any children to model them on. Using 4mm needles and 8ply yarn, but different Yarns dictate the size pretty much. 
Really enjoying seeing what everyone is making from this great pattern.


----------



## jjaffas

Thank you for sharing this lovely boot pattern. I enjoyed knitting it up. 

I knitted these in variegated cotton for a summer baby. Iâm not sure I would use variegated again, as I had the biggest trouble trying to match the colours on each boot.


----------



## Swedenme

Fan said:


> Here is my new pinafore in progress. I picked out a cross stitch pattern then wrote it up
> into knit/purl stitches and found it worked quite well on here. Thanks for looking. My KP friend is sending more buttons
> so who knows what I might get upto with them.


Looking great Fan , love the buttons


----------



## Swedenme

jjaffas said:


> Thank you for sharing this lovely boot pattern. I enjoyed knitting it up.
> 
> I knitted these in variegated cotton for a summer baby. Iâm not sure I would use variegated again, as I had the biggest trouble trying to match the colours on each boot.


They look lovely


----------



## SallyJ

Fan, your pinafore is so cute. Love the buttons!


----------



## Swedenme

Just want to thank all you wonderful ladies who joined in this knitalong , it was fun chatting to some of you and fantastic to see all the gorgeous pinafores , I picked up some great ideas for future knits and I hope you all did too , I know some of you are still knitting your pinafores Ive also got one on my needles too but had to put it down as Ive been asked to knit a couple of items for a lovely lady who has kept me quite busy with her requests lately but as a supermarket says over here Every penny helps and I'm glad I can help the hospice and nurses in anyway I can , so I look forward to seeing more pinafore and maybe bootie pictures but I just wanted to say thank you very much for joining me 
Sonja ????


----------



## lil rayma

I am sure that everyone will agree with me, that the thanks goes to you, for your time, talent, patience, and the encouragement that you gave us, while we participated in your KAL. So much fun. 

I too, got behind on the pinafore, when life got in the way. Things are beginning to straighten out now, and I can get back to knitting. I will post a picture once my pinafore, and booties, are completed.


----------



## Susan-Knits-Too

Thanks to you Sonja for sharing your time and talent; it was a lot of fun to knit along with everyone and share our creativity ????????


----------



## DeniseCM

Swedenme said:


> Just want to thank all you wonderful ladies who joined in this knitalong , it was fun chatting to some of you and fantastic to see all the gorgeous pinafores , I picked up some great ideas for future knits and I hope you all did too , I know some of you are still knitting your pinafores Ive also got one on my needles too but had to put it down as Ive been asked to knit a couple of items for a lovely lady who has kept me quite busy with her requests lately but as a supermarket says over here Every penny helps and I'm glad I can help the hospice and nurses in anyway I can , so I look forward to seeing more pinafore and maybe bootie pictures but I just wanted to say thank you very much for joining me
> Sonja ????


Thank YOU Sonja. I have thoroughly enjoyed this KAL.


----------



## peacefulknitter

Love you Sonja, thank you for your generosity and sharing your talent. ????


----------



## Susan-Knits-Too

I just finished blocking my second pinafore; it’s certainly on the big side probably fit a one year old ????


----------



## Bisknit

Thank you Sonja.


----------



## maur1011

I love seeing all the finished pinafores and now booties!


----------



## Swedenme

Bisknit said:


> Thank you Sonja.


What a pretty set , lovely colour


----------



## tat'sgran

Bisknit said:


> Thank you Sonja.


Morning! O love this unique knit design you chose for this wee set. Is there a link? hugs xo wendy


----------



## kehinkle

Completed! Thank you Sonja. Great pattern. See more in my future.


----------



## Swedenme

kehinkle said:


> Completed! Thank you Sonja. Great pattern. See more in my future.


Its beautiful Kathy , lovely colourway and cute little flower just sets it off


----------



## Bisknit

I don’t have a link to the pattern stitch, I used a lace stitch I’ve used before.
I worked it over 10 stitches
Row1= k1,k2tog,yfwd,k3,yfwd,ssk,k2
Row2= knit
Row3= k2,k2tog,yfwd,k1,yfwd,ssk,k3
Row4= knit
I worked these in the round, maybe you may have to add extra stitches if not knitting in the round. I’m not sure.
Hope this helps


----------



## Swedenme

Little shrug to go with the lemon pinafore


----------



## lil rayma

Sweet, sweet, sweet.


----------



## KJKnitCro

OH, Sonja, that is darling. Accessorizing is one of your strong suits. Is that another of your designs? Are the little flowers buttons?


----------



## KJKnitCro

kehinkle said:


> Completed! Thank you Sonja. Great pattern. See more in my future.


Really cute pinafore. Great colour changes. Did the yarn do that, or did you design it that way?


----------



## KJKnitCro

Susan-Knits-Too said:


> I just finished blocking my second pinafore; it's certainly on the big side probably fit a one year old ????


OOoo! Cute pinafore with play value. I can see a little one rolling those bobbles between her fingers. What fun!


----------



## KJKnitCro

Bisknit said:


> Thank you Sonja.


Very sweet set, in a great colour. I like the lacy pattern you used. Thanks for sharing the pattern. I've got it written down for future reference with your name attached.


----------



## Swedenme

KJKnitCro said:


> OH, Sonja, that is darling. Accessorizing is one of your strong suits. Is that another of your designs? Are the little flowers buttons?


Thank you and yes my own idea and yes the flowers are little buttons


----------



## Susan-Knits-Too

Thank you KJKnitCro????


----------



## RosD

Susan-Knits-Too said:


> Nice booties, they will look good with the pinafore â¤ï¸ This is my second pinafore so far


Very pretty Susan.


----------



## RosD

Bonnie7591 said:


> Ros, great little dress
> Juliette, pretty little set
> 
> There are going to be some happy recipients


Thank you Bonnie.


----------



## RosD

Swedenme said:


> For all those who have made the pinafore here is the first part of the bootie to go with it
> I used 3mm needles which my knitting gauge says is a size2/3 US and the same dk yarn as the dress , the bootie knit up as 3 1/2 inches long
> 
> Cast on 31 sts and knit a row
> Row 1 k1, m1, k13, M1R, k3, M1L, k13, m1, k1
> Row2 and all even rows knit
> Row 3 k2, m1, k13, M1R, k5, M1L, k13, m1, k2
> Row5 k3, m1, k13, M1R, k7, M1L, k13, m1, k3
> Row7 k4, m1, k13, M1R, k9, M1L, k13, m1, k4
> Row 9 k5, m1, k13, M1R, k11, M1L, k13, m1, k5
> Row11 k6, m1, k13, M1R, k13, M1L, k13, m1, k6
> Row 13 k7, m1, k13, M1R, k15, M1L, k13, m1, k7
> Row 15 k8, m1, k13, M1R, k17, M1L, k13, m1, k8
> You should have 63 sts


Thank you Sonja.


----------



## RosD

kehinkle said:


> Hereâs my first one. Got a late start and am a slow knitter. Ready to split to do the back and front. Using Lion Brand Cupcakein Clown Car color with size 5 needles.


Gorgeous.


----------



## RosD

KJKnitCro said:


> Here is my pinafore so far. I may make some changes if I don't like what's happening.


So pretty, I love the travelling vine stitch pattern.


----------



## RosD

Bisknit said:


> Finished at last. Will start the booties tomorrow. Thank you Sonja.


Beautiful.


----------



## RosD

Swedenme said:


> Second part of bootie
> With right side facinyou
> Row 1 k22, sl1 k1 psso, k15, k2tog, k22
> Row 2 k22 , p17, k22
> Row3 k22, sl1 k1 psso, k13, k2tog, k22
> Row 4 k22, p15, k22
> Row 5 k22, sl1 k1 psso, k11, k2tog, k22
> Row 6 k22, p 13, k22
> Row 7 k22, sl1 k1 psso, k9, k2tog, k22
> Row 8 k22, p11, k22
> Row 9 k22, sl1 k1 psso, k7, k2tog, k22
> Row 10 k22 , p9, k22
> Row 11 k22, sl1 k1 psso, k5, k2tog, k22
> Row 12 k22, p7, k22
> Row 13 k22, sl1 k1 psso, k3, k2tog, k22
> Row 14 k22, p5, k22
> Row 15 k22, sl1 k1 psso, k1, k2tog, k22
> Row 16 k22, p3, k22
> Row17 k22, sl1 k2tog psso, k22
> Row 18 k21, k2tog k22
> 
> You should have 44 sts
> Cuff k1 , p1
> Till cuff measures 3 inches and bind off , if you want you can join in the round to do the cuff part


Thank you Sonja. ????


----------



## RosD

Fan said:


> Here is my new pinafore in progress. I picked out a cross stitch pattern then wrote it up
> into knit/purl stitches and found it worked quite well on here. Thanks for looking. My KP friend is sending more buttons
> so who knows what I might get upto with them.


It's gorgeous Fan.


----------



## RosD

jjaffas said:


> Thank you for sharing this lovely boot pattern. I enjoyed knitting it up.
> 
> I knitted these in variegated cotton for a summer baby. Iâm not sure I would use variegated again, as I had the biggest trouble trying to match the colours on each boot.


Lovely booties.


----------



## RosD

Swedenme said:


> Just want to thank all you wonderful ladies who joined in this knitalong , it was fun chatting to some of you and fantastic to see all the gorgeous pinafores , I picked up some great ideas for future knits and I hope you all did too , I know some of you are still knitting your pinafores Ive also got one on my needles too but had to put it down as Ive been asked to knit a couple of items for a lovely lady who has kept me quite busy with her requests lately but as a supermarket says over here Every penny helps and I'm glad I can help the hospice and nurses in anyway I can , so I look forward to seeing more pinafore and maybe bootie pictures but I just wanted to say thank you very much for joining me
> Sonja ????


Thank you so much for doing this knitalong Sonja, it has been fun and I've enjoyed being here. Your patterns are amazing!!! It's been wonderful to see all the different pinafores. You are Amazing and so talented, so thanks once again for sharing your talent with us!!! ???????????? Ros


----------



## RosD

Susan-Knits-Too said:


> I just finished blocking my second pinafore; it's certainly on the big side probably fit a one year old ????


It's gorgeous Susan.


----------



## RosD

Bisknit said:


> Thank you Sonja.


Gorgeous.


----------



## RosD

kehinkle said:


> Completed! Thank you Sonja. Great pattern. See more in my future.


Gorgeous.


----------



## RosD

Swedenme said:


> Little shrug to go with the lemon pinafore


Beautiful set Sonja and I love the little shrug.


----------



## Susan-Knits-Too

Thank you RozD????


----------



## Bonnie7591

So many unique lovely pinafores & Sonja, I love the little shrug


----------



## lsdlong

Hosted friends at Outer Banks last week so no knitting time. I've decided I don't like mine so I'm going to frog and begin again. Please know how much your kals are enjoyed and appreciated. I hope to start over today. Previous pattern just wasn't working.


----------



## Swedenme

RosD said:


> Beautiful set Sonja and I love the little shrug.


Thank you Ros


----------



## Swedenme

Bonnie7591 said:


> So many unique lovely pinafores & Sonja, I love the little shrug


Thank you Bonnie


----------



## Swedenme

lsdlong said:


> Hosted friends at Outer Banks last week so no knitting time. I've decided I don't like mine so I'm going to frog and begin again. Please know how much your kals are enjoyed and appreciated. I hope to start over today. Previous pattern just wasn't working.


Do hope you find a stitch pattern that works for you


----------



## alinoca

Hi Sonja, I am in for sure, please let me know what page pattern starts on.

Thanks


----------



## alinoca

It's me again. Thanks for all your effort Sonja,
is the shrug going to be a knitalong in the future?
Please and thank you.
Nola


----------



## Swedenme

alinoca said:


> Hi Sonja, I am in for sure, please let me know what page pattern starts on.
> 
> Thanks


The pattern starts on page 2 , as for the little shrug I have to knit it a couple of times first just to make sure its right


----------



## maur1011

I started making the booties with yarn I had on hand and size 2 needles - oh my gosh, they would fit me (well not really, just kidding). Sooo adorable though. Off to find the right size yarn and start again. I know there will be many requests for these beauties. Thanks again Sonja for sharing your talent and your inspiration!


----------



## Swedenme

maur1011 said:


> I started making the booties with yarn I had on hand and size 2 needles - oh my gosh, they would fit me (well not really, just kidding). Sooo adorable though. Off to find the right size yarn and start again. I know there will be many requests for these beauties. Thanks again Sonja for sharing your talent and your inspiration!


I know some people have had problems with the size ,think mostly in America so I'm thinking its the yarn and needle size translation
Maybe a bit of testing with smaller needles or yarn


----------



## lil rayma

Swedenme said:


> I know some people have had problems with the size ,think mostly in America so I'm thinking its the yarn and needle size translation
> Maybe a bit of testing with smaller needles or yarn


Here is my pinafore, booties, and a little matching headband. Thanks, again, for all your time. So much fun.


----------



## Swedenme

lil rayma said:


> Here is my pinafore, booties, and a little matching headband. Thanks, again, for all your time. So much fun.


Gorgeous little set , love the flowers


----------



## lsdlong

Lil Rayma that is too sweet!!


----------



## Susan-Knits-Too

Lil Rayma it’s beautiful ????


----------



## DeniseCM

lil rayma said:


> Here is my pinafore, booties, and a little matching headband. Thanks, again, for all your time. So much fun.


This is absolutely adorable!


----------



## PatchesPatches

I hope your husband is feeling better now!


----------



## KJKnitCro

I finally finished my first pinafore. I used Patons Astra yarn, and 4mm needles. Altho' the lace was not hard to knit, it did require concentration. So when I got to the back bib, I decided to make it plain. If you wanted to, you could pretend the back is the front. LOL. The pinafore turned out to be more a 6-12 month size, so I added to the length of the skirt.


----------



## lil rayma

Simply adorable.


----------



## Bonnie7591

KJKnitCro said:


> I finally finished my first pinafore. I used Patons Astra yarn, and 4mm needles. Altho' the lace was not hard to knit, it did require concentration. So when I got to the back bib, I decided to make it plain. If you wanted to, you could pretend the back is the front. LOL. The pinafore turned out to be more a 6-12 month size, so I added to the length of the skirt.


That looks great & the other is lovely colors


----------



## Susan-Knits-Too

Lovely knitting ????


----------



## KJKnitCro

I wish I could go back and erase that little eyelet band in the WIP. I don't like it anymore, but cringe at spending the time in ripping it out, and knitting it all again.


----------



## Swedenme

KJKnitCro said:


> I finally finished my first pinafore. I used Patons Astra yarn, and 4mm needles. Altho' the lace was not hard to knit, it did require concentration. So when I got to the back bib, I decided to make it plain. If you wanted to, you could pretend the back is the front. LOL. The pinafore turned out to be more a 6-12 month size, so I added to the length of the skirt.


Beautiful, love the colours


----------



## iranurse

I would love to join you on this journey. Please count me in


----------



## Swedenme

iranurse said:


> I would love to join you on this journey. Please count me in


Welcome , if you go to page 1 of this topic you will find a link to a site that has lots of lovely stitches With instructions for knitting them in the round or knitting flat , that you can use on you pinafore , The instructions for the pinafore start on page 2 and go on from there , enjoy and if you bave any questions please ask


----------



## Rainebo

KJKnitCro said:


> I finally finished my first pinafore. I used Patons Astra yarn, and 4mm needles. Altho' the lace was not hard to knit, it did require concentration. So when I got to the back bib, I decided to make it plain. If you wanted to, you could pretend the back is the front. LOL. The pinafore turned out to be more a 6-12 month size, so I added to the length of the skirt.


What lovely texture!


----------



## iranurse

Oh I would love the pattern to the top set of booties. They would look cute with the pinafore!


----------



## iranurse

Thank you for the caps (not shouting) it did help to identify the next section. I am loving this- my first knit along!


----------



## Swedenme

iranurse said:


> Thank you for the caps (not shouting) it did help to identify the next section. I am loving this- my first knit along!


Glad you are enjoying it , must remember the caps next time I do a knitalong


----------



## iranurse

That is absolutely gorgeous !


----------



## iranurse

Susan, I love the bottom edge of ur pinafore. Very pretty lace.


----------



## Susan-Knits-Too

Thank you ????


iranurse said:


> Susan, I love the bottom edge of ur pinafore. Very pretty lace.


----------



## Jacklou

Life got in the way, but here is my pinafore. Lighter than what the picture shows


----------



## lil rayma

Very nice. I love the pattern design you chose.


----------



## Swedenme

Jacklou said:


> Life got in the way, but here is my pinafore. Lighter than what the picture shows


Its gorgeous , love the pattern stitch you used


----------



## KJKnitCro

I love this one. You chose a really nice stitch. What is it called?


----------



## Susan-Knits-Too

Love it especially the buttons! They’re perfect ????????


----------



## Susan-Knits-Too

I finished my third pinafore and thought I’d share. This time I did a simple Fairisle pattern for the bottom, my husband chose the buttons.


----------



## lil rayma

Good job on the pinafore, and kudos to hubby on the button choice.


----------



## Swedenme

Susan-Knits-Too said:


> I finished my third pinafore and thought I'd share. This time I did a simple Fairisle pattern for the bottom, my husband chose the buttons.


Its lovely Susan , your husband chose the perfect buttons


----------



## ptspraker

They are sooo pretty.


----------



## Susan-Knits-Too

Thank you lil rayma, Sonja and ptspraker ????????


----------



## cleantea

I would love the bootee pattern also.i am following both of your knit-alongs. so am a bit slow.


----------



## cleantea

thats beautiful.


----------



## cleantea

thats very pretty Sonja


----------



## cleantea

Can i havae the stitch pattern for flat knitting please your is beautiful, but i dont do in the rounds.Sharron


----------



## cleantea

Thank you Ros D.x


----------



## cleantea

Sonja,thank you for the bootee pattern. x


----------



## cleantea

lovely Cardi Sonja.


----------



## Swedenme

cleantea said:


> Sonja,thank you for the bootee pattern. x


Glad you found the bootie pattern , any questions just ask ,


----------



## chickkie

Swedenme said:


> Glad you found the bootie pattern , any questions just ask ,


I went back a few pages, but did not see the bootie pattern. Can you tell me what page it is on. Thanks.


----------



## Swedenme

chickkie said:


> I went back a few pages, but did not see the bootie pattern. Can you tell me what page it is on. Thanks.


Page 26


----------



## chickkie

Swedenme said:


> Page 26


Thank you.


----------



## chickkie

Finally finished mine


----------



## chickkie

Finally finished mine


----------



## Swedenme

chickkie said:


> Finally finished mine


Its beautiful perfect little set


----------



## TexasKnitem

Nice work!


chickkie said:


> Finally finished mine


----------



## lil rayma

chickkie said:


> Finally finished mine


Wow! That is beautiful. Good for you.


----------



## ptspraker

It is adorable.


----------



## ParkerEliz

I want in too please. How do I begin? I can do the pick needles and yarn part. How do I find all of you again?


----------



## Swedenme

ParkerEliz said:


> I want in too please. How do I begin? I can do the pick needles and yarn part. How do I find all of you again?


Just go back to page 1 , I posted a link to a site that has lots of stitches to choose from both knit in the round and flat , the instructions for the pattern start on page 2 along with instructions for different hems , read along and you will get ideas from other kpers and see lots of finished pinafores , if you have any questions or need any help just ask


----------



## Susan-Knits-Too

That’s so adorable ????????


----------



## pgiacinto

Although I got a late start, I finished my pinafore too. It's funny how you figure out AFTER you've completed the knitting that sometimes the color(s) of the yarn and the pattern stitch are not that complementary. I love the traveling vine stitch, but I believe a solid color or long stripe yarn color would have looked better. But I still like the final result and am about ready to start another one. The pinafore has not been blocked in this picture. And I really don't know what kind of yarn it was - it came out of my stash. I used 3.8 ounces with 4 mm (size 6 US) needles. I also added a garter bit under the arm separation on the sides.


----------



## Susan-Knits-Too

Sweet ????????


----------



## Swedenme

pgiacinto said:


> Although I got a late start, I finished my pinafore too. It's funny how you figure out AFTER you've completed the knitting that sometimes the color(s) of the yarn and the pattern stitch are not that complementary. I love the traveling vine stitch, but I believe a solid color or long stripe yarn color would have looked better. But I still like the final result and am about ready to start another one. The pinafore has not been blocked in this picture. And I really don't know what kind of yarn it was - it came out of my stash. I used 3.8 ounces with 4 mm (size 6 US) needles. I also added a garter bit under the arm separation on the sides.


Thats pretty , i do like the colourway


----------



## hazelroselooms

Another late finisher. I started early enough but things happen. I changed the yoke a bit as I wanted to work the flower stitch to match the hem. I also added a buttoned placket in the back. The yarn is Lion Brand Ice Cream. I had a lot of ends to work in as I did mess with the color runs to get the flowers to come out. The green is from stash?


----------



## aunt jake

Very cute! Love the colors.


----------



## Swedenme

hazelroselooms said:


> Another late finisher. I started early enough but things happen. I changed the yoke a bit as I wanted to work the flower stitch to match the hem. I also added a buttoned placket in the back. The yarn is Lion Brand Ice Cream. I had a lot of ends to work in as I did mess with the color runs to get the flowers to come out. The green is from stash?


Its lovely ,


----------



## pgiacinto

Swedenme said:


> Thats pretty , i do like the colourway


It did spiral around the dress nicely, but the pattern doesn't stand out. It is fun seeing what everyone has done with the basic pattern that was provided - different yarns and colors, different patterns, and even variations with the plackets, yokes, hems, etc. I always used to say I wasn't creative, but then I started really looking at what I "created" with my needles and yarn, and noticing that I continually "tweaked" the patterns to suit what I wanted.

So keep on being creative, KP'rs!


----------



## jojo111

So cute! I love the colors.


----------



## Susan-Knits-Too

Lovely ????


----------



## run4fittness

hazelroselooms said:


> Another late finisher. I started early enough but things happen. I changed the yoke a bit as I wanted to work the flower stitch to match the hem. I also added a buttoned placket in the back. The yarn is Lion Brand Ice Cream. I had a lot of ends to work in as I did mess with the color runs to get the flowers to come out. The green is from stash?


Very pretty!


----------



## LiseS

julietinboots said:


> Progress so far. Picot hem and one pattern repeat. Hands need a break.


That is going to be beautiful!


----------



## Althea

I have had this KAL bookmarked and am now ready to start. I've just read through the 35 pages of pattern , comments and photos of everyone's great projects, but I don't remember seeing a reference to a pattern for the lovely stylised heart on the bib section of your blue/white sample which appears on page 10 (although I did see a reference to the pattern on the bottom of the skirt). Would you be able to provide me with a reference for the heart? Thank you, Swedene, you must have the patience of Job to cope with all the questions, especially since some people have not bothered to follow the thread and have kept asking questions which have already been answered - I sure hope I'm not one of them with this request!!


----------



## Swedenme

Althea said:


> I have had this KAL bookmarked and am now ready to start. I've just read through the 35 pages of pattern , comments and photos of everyone's great projects, but I don't remember seeing a reference to a pattern for the lovely stylised heart on the bib section of your blue/white sample which appears on page 10 (although I did see a reference to the pattern on the bottom of the skirt). Would you be able to provide me with a reference for the heart? Thank you, Swedene, you must have the patience of Job to cope with all the questions, especially since some people have not bothered to follow the thread and have kept asking questions which have already been answered - I sure hope I'm not one of them with this request!!


Ask any question you want if I can help I will , the heart is a free chart i found on line hopefully this will help


----------



## Althea

Thank you so much for your prompt response to my request for the heart chart. I'm very much looking forward to making these gorgeous rompers for my friend's granddaughter who will be around 8 months old when I finish them. From several people's comments, they are a little on the large size for a 6-month-old, so they'll be about perfect and ready for our Australian summer. You are so generous in sharing your talent with us.


----------



## Ettenna

I would like to join the knit a long for the pinafore but I have never done this before- I am a good knitter but I have not done a knit along & have no idea how to do it.


----------



## Swedenme

Ettenna said:


> I would like to join the knit a long for the pinafore but I have never done this before- I am a good knitter but I have not done a knit along & have no idea how to do it.


Its just like following a pattern but the instructions are in parts , the pattern is for a basic pinafore, but I also add choices so you can make a basic pattern or add a nice stitch or even add some colourwork , the choice us yours , the instructions for the pinafore start on page 2 , I've given 2 options for the start , just a basic hem or a picot stitch hem , up to you which one you want to use , at the bottom of page 1 is a link to a site that has lots of different stitches to choose from if you want to add a pretty stitch , its a good site as it shows how to knit a lot of the stitches in the round and flat as the pinafore starts of being knit in the round for the skirt then flat for the bib , continue reading through the knitalong and you will find the rest of the instructions to the pinafore , they are easy to spot as ive generally posted a picture with them so you know what the item should be looking like 
Hope this helps 
Any more questions just ask


----------



## alinoca

Thanks Sonja for yet another kal.
I would be interested in either of
those booties.

Thanks


----------



## glnwhi

Will try but we don't have any little girls.


----------



## Wee Ann

I have not tried a Knit-a-long before, and normally I 'don't knit dresses', but this has taken my eye, and I would like to give it a try. P.S. My other half is a Yorkshireman!


----------



## Sock-Mom

Where is the Picot directions?


----------



## Swedenme

Sock-Mom said:


> Where is the Picot directions?


Page 2 , just scroll down a bit


----------



## KeepCalm_CastOn

Swedenme Finally completed the KAL. Thanks Sonja for a fun pinafore project. Used a plain stash yarn but can’t wait to try a prettier yarn.


----------



## Swedenme

KeepCalm_CastOn said:


> Swedenme Finally completed the KAL. Thanks Sonja for a fun pinafore project. Used a plain stash yarn but can't wait to try a prettier yarn.


It was worth the wait , its gorgeous, love the clever use of the daisy stitch or flowers in a row stich as some call it


----------



## SEA

So very cute.

SEA


----------



## eme733

Hey Sonya, 100 years after you did this knit along I found it as a link to another members posting today...a very belated thank you for a cute formula! Some awesome work posted here in all the different baby pinafores created. The people here are so creative!


----------



## Swedenme

eme733 said:


> Hey Sonya, 100 years after you did this knit along I found it as a link to another members posting today...a very belated thank you for a cute formula! Some awesome work posted here in all the different baby pinafores created. The people here are so creative!


Thank you , any questions just ask and I'll help if I can


----------



## flpat

I know the needles called for are 4mm which is US6. What are people really using with a US sport weight #3 yarn??? 6 seems way big.


----------



## flpat

I know the needles called for are 4mm which is US6. What are people really using with a US sport weight #3 yarn??? 6 seems way big.


----------



## mamakaren

flpat said:


> I know the needles called for are 4mm which is US6. What are people really using with a US sport weight #3 yarn??? 6 seems way big.


That is what I'm using. What does your yarn band suggest?


----------



## Swedenme

flpat said:


> I know the needles called for are 4mm which is US6. What are people really using with a US sport weight #3 yarn??? 6 seems way big.


Like mamakaren said I would see what your yarn band says for the weight you are using , if it looks slightly bigger it wouldnt make much difference to the bottom half of the pinafore , the skirt part would just look a little fuller , but just maybe decrease by a couple of sts before you start the bib (chest part ) so that it's not to loose


----------



## mamakaren

I started one using worsted weight #4 yarn. I had some dusky pink yarn that I really wanted to use up. When I ran out, I used some other yarn I thought would coordinate, but I’m going to have to do some extra steps/embroidery to pull it all together. 

The dimensions appear 1.25% larger than Sonja’s so I think maybe a 12 month or even a top for a two year old. I definitely like the variegated better in stockinette than the traveling vine pattern I’d begun with. Now I’m adding some at the bottom to incorporate the top colors and it still needs buttons.


----------



## mamakaren

Finished! It’s a great pattern and the next time I make one, I’ll choose my yarn better. 

Thank you Sonja. I’ve finished all of your KALs (except the booties here and I’ll probably not make them) and enjoyed them all. Since I’m making them for possible future grandbabies, I don’t think I’ll need more just yet.


----------



## Swedenme

mamakaren said:


> Finished! It's a great pattern and the next time I make one, I'll choose my yarn better.
> 
> Thank you Sonja. I've finished all of your KALs (except the booties here and I'll probably not make them) and enjoyed them all. Since I'm making them for possible future grandbabies, I don't think I'll need more just yet.


You are very welcome , glad you enjoyed them all , I've been doing some revisiting myself , I'm making another of my very first knitalong right now


----------



## grammy27

Thank you, Sonja, for this darling patternâ¦I only just started after saving this all these years!


----------



## Swedenme

grammy27 said:


> Thank you, Sonja, for this darling patternâ¦I only just started after saving this all these years!


You are welcome ,its looking good so far beautiful colour


----------

